# Bike specs with pics



## Morej (Oct 18, 2011)

I wanted to start a thread where everyone can publish a picture of their bike with the specs of components. Would be a big help to the ones who just planning to build a bike, and can provide owners with some good ideas. I know it took me a while to figure out what components to purchase, and even than I had to replace a few parts right away when the build started.


----------



## Morej (Oct 18, 2011)

So here is one to start: 9:zero:7 2012 XL alu

frame - 9:zero:7 170mm XL
fork - White Brothers Snowpack
rims - Surly Large Marge Lite Rim
tubes - Q-Tubes Superlight 26" x 2.4-2.7" 32 mm Presta Valve Tube
tires - Black Floyd 120tpi
spokes - DT-Swiss Champion 2.0 black
niples - DT-Swiss red
scewers - Salsa
headset - Cane Creek s-8
handlebar - FSA Gravity
grips - Odi Rogue lock on
stem - Azonic Barretta
seatpost - Thomson setback
seat clamp - Salsa Lip-Lock 35.0mm Red
saddle - WTB Rocket V Race
disc brake system - Hayes Prime Expert black
front hub - Hope pro 2 red
rear hub - Hope pro 2 red
bottom bracket - FSA Platinum DH 100mm ISIS
crank set - FSA Alpha Drive ISIS
pedals - Wellgo MG-1 
cassette - SRAM PG1070 11-36
chain - KMC X10SL-Ti
bashguard - BBG
shifters - SRAM X.9
front derailleur - Shimano XT
rear derailleur - SRAM X9 red CARBON 10 SPEED med CAGE


----------



## Tibor (Nov 22, 2011)

my Surly Pugsley 20" (2012)

frame - Surly Pugsley 20"
fork - Surly Pugsley Offset 135mm
rims - Robsson 26"x80mm 36h
tubes - VeeRubber 21" Motorcycle Tubes
tires - Surly Larry 3.8" 27tpi
spokes - Sapim D-Light
niples - Sapim plus Sapim Nipple Washers
scewers - NC17 red anodized
headset - Octane One Warp 1
handlebar - Spank Tweet Tweet 70mm rise
grips - Clarks Lock-On Red
stem - FUNN Rippa 25.4
seatpost - SARS red anodized 27.2mm 450mm long
seat clamp - Surly Stainless Steel Seatpost Clamp
saddle - Selle Royal Ellipse Athletic
disc brake system - Avid Elixir 5 with Shimano 160mm rotor & Avid 160mm rotor
front hub - Quando TX SS 135mm (copy of the Hope Pro Evo 2 SS) black (19tooth sprocket)
rear hub - Shimano Alfine 8 silver (22tooth sprocket)
bottom bracket - Truvativ Team DH
crank set - NC17 DH + 38tooth chainring
pedals - NC17 
cassette - none just 22t and 19t sprockets
chain - KMC Premium Chain
bashguard - NC17
shifters - Shimano Alfine Trigger Shifter


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Vertigo Cycles Titanium Fat Bike



*frame *- Vertigo Cycles Titanium with Paragon sliding dropouts (custom geometry)
*fork *- Lefty with MCS-designed offset clamps
*rims *- Surly Marge Lite (stripped off black anodization)
*tubes *- Specialized 29" x 2.1" tubes
*tires *- depends, but usually Surly Nate 120tpi front and 45NRTH Husker Du rear (or both)
*spokes *- Phil Wood tapered on the front, DT tapered on the rear
*nipples *- Brass (whatever they come with)
*skewers *- Project 321 aluminum bolt for the front, Salsa 170mm rear
*headset *- Chris King: upper inset cup, 44mm bottom cup (Chris King InSet)
*handlebar *- Jones titanium Loop bar
*grips *- Oury Chocolate Kiss
*stem *- Thomson X4, 90mm, 10deg, pointed down
*seatpost *- Eriksen Titanium Sweetpost, 30.9mm, 450mm long
*seat clamp* - Salsa bolt-on
*saddle *- Specialized Phenom 143 in brown
*disc brake system* - Shimano XTR Trail w/ 185mm Avid front rotor and 160mm rear rotor
*front hub* - Project 321 Lefty in silver
*rear hub* - Fatback/Hadley 170mm in silver
*bottom bracket* - Phil Wood Titanium, 100mm shell x ??mm spindle
*crank set* - Middleburn RS-7 with 30T Surly 5-bolt
*pedals *- XTR 
*cassette *- at the moment, singlespeed. Either 18T Endless or 19T King steel
*chain *- SRAM PC-971
*bashguard *- Salsa Tooth Fairy
*shifters *- at the moment, none. When I do, I have Paul thumbies with IRC perches waiting.
*Derailleurs *- none mounted, but that nub on the seat tube is a direct mount for an XT direct mount front derailleur sitting in a box in the basement, along with an XTR rear derailleur.

I'm 5'8.5" w/ 32.5" inseam, and I wanted to be upright-ish so I spec'd a 23" top tube.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

frame - Salsa Mukluk
fork - Salsa enabler
rims - Graceful; Fat Shebas
tubes - Surly fat tubes
tires - Surly Endomorph/Larry 27tpi's
spokes - DT Champion
nipples - DT alu
skewers - Salsa 170mm rear, Hope 135 front
headset - Chris King
handlebar - Salsa MotoAce 17d backswing
grips - Ergon GX1
stem - Thomson 90mm
seatpost - Thomson 27.2 400mm
seat clamp - Salsa
saddle - Selle Italia SLR flow
disc brake system - BB7
front hub - Hope fatsno 135mm
rear hub - Salsa 170mm
bottom bracket - Truvativ 100mm
crank set - Truvativ Hussefelt with 33t Rotor Q ring
pedals - TIME XS Carbon
cassette - XT 11-32 9speed
chain - SRAM PC-971 
shifters - XT 
derailleurs - Xt Shadow rapid rise
weight - 15.2kg or 33.5 lbs


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

Surly Pugsley 18" (2012)

frame - Surly Pugsley 18"
fork - Surly Pugsley Offset 135mm
rims - Vicious Cycles - Graceful Fat Sheba
tubes - Surly
tires - Origin-8 Devist-8er
spokes - DT comp
niples - DT Alloy
skewers - Shimano
headset - FSA Fat Pig
handlebar - Truvativ Holzfeller
grips - ODI Lock-On white
stem - Ritchey Comp 100mm
seatpost - FSA SL280
seat clamp - Surly Stainless Steel Seatpost Clamp
saddle - Bontrager
disc brake system - Avid BB7 160mm rotor
brake levers - Tektro
front hub - Shimano FH-R505 (cheap, but heavy)
rear hub - Shimano Nexus Inter-3 (19tooth sprocket)
bottom bracket - Raceface X-type DH 100mm
crank set - Raceface Diabolus 175mm
pedals - Shimano 324
cassette - n/a
chain - KMC white
shifters - Shimano Nexus grip 3-speed


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Frame* - Salsa Mukluk, Aluminum Alloy, Anodized Finish - XS
*Fork* - Lefty with MCS-designed offset clamps in Spring/Summer/Fall - Salsa Enabler, 135mm Spacing w/ ED Coat Finish - in Winter
*Rims* - Surly Rolling Darryl w/ Holes, Black, 32H
*Tubes *- Q-Tubes Superlight 26" x 2.4-2.7" 32 mm Presta Valve Tube
*Tires* - Surly Larry 120tpi front and Endo 120 tpi rear in Summer/Fall - Surly BFL front and Surly Nate rear in Winter/Spring.
*Skewers* - Project 321 aluminum bolt for the front, Salsa 170mm rear
*Headset* - Cane Creek 40-Series, TR, Black
*Handlebar* - Salsa Pro-Moto - Carbon - 11 Deg
*Grips* - Cannondale 
*Stem* - Titec - Pro-lite - 100mm inSpring/Summer/Fall - 90mm SunLine in Winter
*Seatpost* - Easton EA - 90 - Carbon
*Seat clamp* - Salsa Lip-Lock, Red
*Saddle* - WTB Pure V
*Brakes* - Avid BB7 Avid 160mm front/rear rotor - Avid speed dial 7 levers.
*Front hub* - Project 321 Lefty, Red - Spring/Summer/Fall - Salsa Enabler, 135mm Spacing, 32H, Red - Winter.
*Rear hub* - Salsa Mukluk 2, 170mm Spacing, 32H, Red 
*Bottom bracket* - E-13 30mm External Bearing
*Crank set* - E - 13 - 22/32 - 170mm crank 
*Pedals* - Time - ATAC Carbon
*Cassette* - Sram PG - 990 11-32 - red
*Chain* - SRAM PC - 991
*Bashguard* - BBG - 104 BCD Drilled - 32
*Shifters *- Sram X0 - Trigger
*Front Derailleur* - SRAM X.7, 3-Speed, High Direct Mount
*Rear Derailleur* - SRAM X.9, 9-Speed, Long Cage, Gray
*Accessories* Bar Mitts in Winter and Custom Planet Bike 29er fenders in Spring/Fall


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

vmaxx4 said:


>


Don't know why, but I think the lefty look better on a fat bike than most anything else.


----------



## saiko (Oct 8, 2008)

Sandman Atacama M (2011)

frame - Sandman Atacama
fork - Surly 
rims - Trialtech SL
tubes - Schwalbe 3.0
tires - Surly Nate, Surly Larry
spokes - DT comp
niples - DT Messing
skewers - front superstar comp, rear self made 12mm axle to QR
headset - Ritchey
handlebar - 3T
grips - Ergon
stem - 3T
seatpost - 3T
seat clamp - Miche
saddle - Selle Italia
disc brake system - Brake Force One 180/160
front hub - Superstarcomponents (Rubisch)
rear hub - 165mm Sun Ringle Lawwill
bottom bracket - E-13
crank set - E-13 (removed 44t)
pedals - Exustar
cassette - XT 12-36
chain - XT
shifters - SLX 10 speed


----------



## Morej (Oct 18, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

There was a thread started in the beginning of the forum for this by Big Hit titled `Post your fat bikes`.
It dissapeared down the pages when the `Daily fatbike pic` thread was started and that became more popular. I did ask for it to become a sticky but it never did.
A pity has it has all the original members bikes on here and a lot of stuff i have not seen for a while, like `Pugdozer` and `Panzer Pug`  and Doc Feelygoods creations :thumbsup:


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

9:Zero:7 L (2010)

frame - 9:Zero:7
fork - Surly 100mm OLD
rims - 70mm Speedway UMA II
tires - Surly Big Fat Larry, (F) Surly Endomorph (R)
tubes - Specialized 3.0
spokes - Wheelsmith butted
niples - Brass
skewers - Shimano XT
headset - Cane Creek S2
handlebar - Titec H-Bar
grips - Ergon
stem - Ritchey WCS
seatpost - Easton Havoc
seat clamp - Hope
saddle - WTB
disc brakes - BBDB with 160 rotors
brake levers - Avid Speed Dial
front hub - Shimano Deore XT M755
rear hub - Shimano Deore XT M756
crank set - Origin 8 Sub Compact ISIS
bottom bracket - FSA
pedals - Crank Brothers Mallet 2
shifters - Shimano 8-speed bar ends on Velo Orange Thumbies
front derailleur - Shimano XTR E-type
rear derailleur - Shimano Deore DX medium-cage
cassette - XT 12-32
chain - Sram PC48


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

*greenback*

It's 96° in the shade right now (thus the deck shots) but here's the greenback in dusty summer attire.

Frame: Fatback Alu 18" Green (late 2011 design)
Fork: Fatback steel fork
Rims: Fatback UMA II 70mm 26"x32H
Tubes: Q-Tubes Super Light 26" x 2.4-2.7"
Tires: Surly Larry 26x3.8" Tire 120tp
Spokes: DT double butted, 265mm all around
Nipples: brass
Skewers: Fatback Ti 135mm/ 170mm Black
Headset: Cane Creek 110 TR 1 1/8" Threadless 34mm
Handlebar: Salsa Bend Bar 2 17 Degree 31.8 720mm
Grips: Ergon GP1-L Twist Shift
Stem: Thomson X4 Mountain 31.8 100mm 100 Degrees Black 1-1/8"
Seatpost: Thomson 31.6 x 410mm Setback Black
Saddle: WTB Pure V
Disc Brakes: Avid BB7 Mtn 160mm G2 Rotor
brake Levers: Avid FR-5
Front Hub: Fatback Hadley Front Disc, 135mm, 32H, Black
Rear Hub: Fatback Hub Hadley Rear Disc, 170mm, 32H, Black
Crank Set: e*thirteen (Hive)100mm Spindle 175mm Crank with BB 22/32/ (44 removed)
Bottom Bracket: Included w/ crank set
Pedals: Wellgo B132
Cassette: SRAM PG-970 11-32 9 speed Cassette
Chain: SRAM PC-971 9-Speed Silver/Gray Chain with Powerlink
Bashguard: TruVativ Stylo Mtn 32/33t 104 Bcd 4mm 
Chain: SRAM PC-971 9-Speed Silver/Gray Chain with Powerlink
Shifters: SRAM X.0 3 x 9 Speed Twist Shifter Set
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.0 9-Speed Long Cage Rear
Front Derailleur: SLX M660 E-Type Top- swing Dual-pull Front
Cables (Brake & Derailleurs): Jagwire Ripcord




























Incidentals: 
Rear Rack: Old Man Mountain Sherpa
GPS mount is for a Garmin eTex 30
Wire mounted Sigma BC-1009 for basic odometer functions since I don't need GPS all the time. 
Revelate Designs (Large) Gas Tank Bag- is triple fabulous
The seat bag is an older version Jandd Mountain Wedge.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

current spec (21/6/2012)

Frame: 20'' 4130 CroMoly steel

Fork: moonlander 135mm O.L.D.

Headset: cane creek
Stem: 110mm
Handlebar: moots Ti 8 degree sweep
Grips: pink ESI racers edge

Brakes: avid BB7
Brake levers: Avid SD-7
Brake Pads: formula sintered gold
Brake Discs: alligator 203mm front and rear

Shifters: micro shift thumbshifters Model SA-109
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX, M661
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore, M591-SGS
Cassette: Shimano HG-61, 9-speed 11-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-34t
Chain: SRAM PC-971
Cranks: Surly Mr. Whirly Offset Double, 22/36t
Bottom Bracket: Hope (red)
Pedals: nukeproof electron

Hub Skewers: XT
Rims: Surly Clown Shoes, Single wall aluminum
Hubs: Shimano XT 135mm, M756
Tyres: Surly Big Fat Larry, 26 x 4.7" 120tpi

Saddle: brooks B17 copper rivets, special 
Seatpost: Moots cinch layback, 27.2mm
Seatpost Binder: Hope (red)

Weight: 35.3 lbs

complete current costs to date:

bike £2,025 (posted)

extras:

hope BB £90
brake upgrade £76.08
bars £148.85 (including custom charges)
post £268.88 (including custom charges)
grips £11.05
seatclamp £18.79 
saddle £55.84
chainstay protector £6.65
spare tube £13.59
cages £19.14
crudcatcher £6.99
pedals £32
surly nate tires x4 £359.96

repairs and bits and bobs:

£67.46

total: £3,200.28


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

*Surly Pugsley Neckromancer*










Cross-posted in Beach Thread:

Mostly stock Surly Pugsley Neckromancer:

Frame: Surly Pugsley
Fork: Surly Moonlander
Crankset: Surly Mr. Whirly , Offset Double 22/36t
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX E-Type 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore 
Cassette:	Shimano HG-61
Chain: SRAM PC-971
Headset: Cane Creek 40 
Brakes: Avid BB7
Brake Levers: Avid FR-5 , Black
Shift Levers: Microshift Thumb Shifters, 9 speed.* These are super rad.*
Stem: Thomson Elite, 25.4mm bar clamp
Handlebar: Salsa MotoAce , 660mm. 17°
Saddle: Specialized Phenom Comp
Seatpost: Thomson Elite 27.2
Front Hub: Surly New 135mm disc , 32h. 135mm. Unthreaded.
Rear Hub: Shimano Deore , M525. QR. 32h. 
Rims: Surly Rolling Darryl , 32h. 82mm width. Black. No cutouts
Front Tire: Surly Larry , 3.8"
Rear Tire: Surly Endomorph , 3.7"
Pedals: Fyxation MP nylon with sealed bearings
Grips: Specialized Rocca lock on

Extras:
Specialized saddle bag
Salsa Anything cages
Specialized bottle cages

36.5 pounds


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

All weights measured by me, at home, in grams.

Frame: 907, med, 170mm - 1887
Fork: Carver O'Beast - 572
Front Wheel: Uma70, Salsa Enabler, DT Comp-2Butted, alloy nips, tape - 1320
Rear Wheel: Uma 70, Salsa Muk2, DT Comp-2Butted, alloy nips, tape - 1543
Seatpost: Q2 -180
Saddle: Terry Liberator Race - 265
Seatclamp: Salsa liplock - 32
Grips: Ergon GP1-L - 197
Handlebar: Easton EC70 - 159
Stem: Raceface Turbine, 100mm - 139
Headset: Cane Creek 110 - 113
Compression Plug: Carver - 23
BB: Raceface X-type - 121
Crank: Raceface Atlas - 753
Pedals: VP alum - 352
Cassette: SRAM 980 - 305
Chainring: Raceface single, 34T - 36
Bashgaurd: BBG - 55
Derailleur: SRAM X9 - 207
Chain: SRAM 991, 11-34T - 300
Shifter: SRAM XO - 102
Tires: 49Nrth HuskerDu - 2480
Tubes: QTubes SL - 460
Brakes/levers: BB7/SD7, 185mm - 797

28.56 lbs


----------



## Crafft (Mar 31, 2012)

Frame and fork: Surly Moonlander
Derailers: XT 10 speed
Shifters: XT
Brakes: Formula RX with red spider
Bar: Salsa
Grips: Salsa
Stem: Thomson Elite X4
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Sadle: Fizik Aliante Versus
Rims: Surly Clownshoe
Tires: Surly BFL (Big Fat Larry); Toobs: Surly Toobs
Hub front: Surly
Hub rear: XT
Cassette: XT 
Chain: XT
Cranks: Surly MWOD (Mr. Whirlie Offset Double)
BB: Chris King
Headset: Chris King
Skewers: Salsa
Seatpostclamp: Salsa
Pedals: DMR Vaults
Bottlecage: Tacx


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Salsa Mukluk 2012:

- Salsa Mukluk 3 frame size XL with an FSA Alphadrive ISIS crankset (22/32/bash ring).
- Surly Rolling Darryl rims with DT Competition spokes on Salsa 135/170 mm hubs, winter wheel set.
- Surly Larry tires.
- Onza Mtb FR inner tubes.
- Avid Elixir 1 hydraulic disc brakes with 185 /160 mm discs.
- Shimano M520 SPD pedals.
- SRAM X.9 9-speed trigger shifters.
- SRAM X.0 medium cage rear derailleur.
- Shimano XT direct mount front derailleur.
- Sunrace 11-32 cassette.
- Sunrace 9-speed chain.
- Salsa Pro Moto 2 seat post.
- Rido R2 saddle.
- Cane Creek 40 EC34 headset.
- Race Face Deus XC 3/4 Rizer 680 mm handlebar.
- Easton EA30 105 mm stem.
- Ergon GX1 grips.

A second lighter wheel set for summer use currently waits for the Hope Pro Evo 2 170 mm hub set to arrive at Foxcomp. I already have a pair of 47 mm Trialtech SL Rear rims waiting at home. The idea is to use the Larry tires on the summer wheel set and the Big Fat Larry on the winter wheel set.


----------



## benswift (Dec 14, 2011)

hi, new guy here. I got my Pugs in December and have been riding daily since. Love it.

stock build
Brooks saddle
Fyxation pedals + straps
Gamoh rack
strap on fender

I plan to break it down and frame-saver it before winter, and plan to do some component/color customization then. we'll see.


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

Awesome thread. I can't wait to get another fat bike.


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

Moar porn from last year


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

2012 9:ZERO:7 170





Frame:2012 9:ZERO:7 170 Small
Fork: White Bros Snowpack 
Front Wheel: Pauls FHUB / Marge Light / Wheelsmith White DB Spokes Black AL Nips White Rim Liner
Rear Wheel: Hope 170 / Marge Light / Wheelsmith White DB Spokes Black AL Nips White Rim Liner
Seatpost: Ritchey WCS One Bolt
Saddle: SDG Belair Ti 
Seatclamp: Salsa liplock 
Grips: Bontrager SSR
Handlebar: Ritchey WCS Riser Wet White
Stem: Ritchey WCS
Headset: HOPE
Compression Plug: HOPE Head Doctor
BB: FSA 100 ISIS
Crank: Race FACE Next LP's Bad Ass Black
Pedals: Shimano XTR
Cassette: SRAM 1070 12-32
Chainring: Raceface single, 32T
Bashgaurd: SPOT
Derailleur: SRAM X9 10 Sp
Chain: KMC XL Gold 10Sp
Shifter: SRAM X9 10 Sp
Tires: 49Nrth HuskerDu 
Tubes: Bontrager 26x2.80
Brake Levers: AVID Ultimate Levers
Brakes AVID BB7


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

In the bedroom: 









Hiding in the reeds (I was making a path for the upcoming Fixedcross event:









Frame: Surly Pugsley 20" 
Fork: Surly Pugsley
Headset: Cane Creek Forty EC34
Spacers: carbon 
Stem: Ritchey WCS c260 90 mm 
Handlebar: FCF Riser 7005 700 mm
Grips: Ritchey WCS Truegrip
Shifter: Shimano Alfine trigger
Brakes: Avid Elixir 1 185/160 mm
Rims: Surly Rolling Darryl
Spokes/Nipples: DT Swiss Champion*/DT Swiss Brass
Hubs: Surly Rear Disc 135 mm/Shimano Alfine 8 with 22 sprocket
Rim tape: Surly 64 mm
Tires: Surly Black Floyd (summer tyres)**
Tubes: Onza FR 26 x 2.5
Crankset: FSA Alpha Drive Isis 175 mm, Salsa 32T chainring
Bottom bracket: FSA Platinum DH Isis 100 mm
Pedals: Shimano M540
Chain: KMC Z410 1/8
Seat clamp: Hope
Seatpost: SDG I-Beam
Saddle: SDG Formula FX

Weight: 14,76 kg (≈32,54 lbs)

*should have been DT Competitions, but LBS made an error. I said I can live with the 60 g weight penalty
**1020 and 1060 g 

What else? I'm 191 cm tall, but at least half of it is legs. Thus the 20" frame with relatively short stem.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

benswift said:


> hi, new guy here. I got my Pugs in December and have been riding daily since. Love it.
> 
> stock build
> Brooks saddle
> ...


Love this, so utilitarian! That rack is pretty sweet


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Frame: 2010 Surly Pugsley 18"
Fork: Surly Offset 
Front Wheel: Surly Hub / Rolling Darryl / Wheelsmith DB Spokes Black brass Nips Zebra striped rim strip
Rear Wheel: Shimano M529 / Rolling Darryl / Wheelsmith DB Spokes Black brass Zebra striped rim strip
Seatpost: Easton EA90
Saddle: Bontrager SSR
Seatclamp: Salsa fliplock
Grips: Ergon GC2
Handlebar: On-One Mary, white
Stem: Kona
Headset: FSA Orbit
BB: Truvativ Howitzer
Crank: Truvativ Holzfeller
Pedals: Fyxation Mesa
Cassette: SRAM PG990 11-34
Chainrings: 34T Salsa, 22T Truvativ
Bashgaurd: Salsa Ring Dinger
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 9 Sp
Chain: KMC X9.99
Shifter: SRAM X0 9spd
Tires: 45Nrth HuskerDu/Surly Endo (and Black Floyds for street)
Tubes: QTubes 2.4-2.7
Brake Levers: AVID Elixir R
Brakes: AVID Elixir R
Rotors: Ashima 160mm


----------



## NOBBY605 (Apr 12, 2008)

2012 XL 907
Clownshoes laced with DT Champion 1.8-2.0 spokes 
Paul WHUB front hub
Hope rear hub
BFLs light casing
Sram PG-1070 Cassette
Salsa Bend 2 bars
Thomson stem and seatpost
SRAM XO 10sp gripshift, brakes, and rear derailleur
XTR direct mount FR Derailleur w/Problem Solvers direct mount adapter
KMC X-10 sl chain
Selle Italia Saddle ti rails
Carver carbon fork
Cane Creek 40 headset
FSA Carbon Team Issue cranks with FSA BB
Xpedo Stainless/chromo pedals
Revelate Jerrycan bag


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

NOBBY605 said:


> 2012 XL 907


nice rig...under 30lb without the bag n bottles??


----------



## NOBBY605 (Apr 12, 2008)

yes...not bad for BFLs and C-Shoes


----------



## Morej (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice built...


----------



## wrkgstiff (Feb 5, 2012)

*Steel Fatback*

Steel frame, 18"
Steel fork, with anything mounts
Frame Saver applied to frame and fork
Hadley hubs and Ti Skewers
UMA III 70mm Rims
Shimano XT Front Derailleur
SRAM X.9 Twist shifters
Husker Du Tires, tubeless
WTB Volt Saddle
FSA XC 190 Handlebar 630mm width
FSA XC 190 Stem
Avid BB7 Mechanical / FR 5 Levers 180mm Front Rotor, 160mm Rear Rotor
SRAM X.9 Rear Derailleur
FSA / Fatback Cranks and BB (22,32,Bashguard)
FSA Internal Headset
FSA Chain
SRAM 950 Cassette 11-34 
DMR Vault Platform Pedals
Ergon GP-1 Twist Shifter Grips


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

frame - Fatback med
fork - Fatback carbon
rims - Uma 90's
tubes - None
tires - BFL 120tpi
spokes - DT-Swiss Comp 2.0 1.8
niples - Brass Black
scewers - Salsa
grips- Crank Brothers
seatpost - Thomson setback
seat clamp - Specialized
saddle - WTB Pure V Ti rails
disc brake system - Formula RX
front hub - Jeff Jones 135
rear hub - Salsa 170mm
bottom bracket - Chris King
crank set - Fatback
pedals - Wellgo MG-1 (now) Spd 540's summer use
cassette - XT770
chain - Sram 991
bashguard - Salsa Ring Dinger
shifters - XT 770
front derailleur - Sram something direct mount
rear derailleur- XT 770 med cage
Headset- Cane Creek 110
Stem-Thomson 90mm
Handle Bars- Salsa Pro Moto carbon flat (now)
30.5lbs
29.5lbs with Rolling Darryls and Husker Du's.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

bdundee said:


> frame - Fatback med
> fork - Fatback carbon
> rims - Uma 90's
> tubes - None
> ...


How many cogs were you able to run with that crankset and the 90/BFL combo? Thanks


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

sryanak said:


> How many cogs were you able to run with that crankset and the 90/BFL combo? Thanks


8 with no tire rubbing.


----------



## Allthatjazz (Oct 28, 2012)

*The way a bike should be*

Great looking bike :drumroll:
I am in love :eekster:


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Here is mine.


Gene’s Fat Bike Build Specs
1)	9-ZERO-7, 170, CENTERED, LARGE FRAME, BLACK
2)	9-ZERO-7 REAR HUB, BLACK
3)	AVID X7 HYDRAULIC BRAKES
4)	ASHIMA 160 BRAKE ROTORS, RED CENTERS
5)	BONTRAGER SADDLE, BLACK, RED TRIM
6)	CANNONDALE LEFTY FORK, BLACK & RED, (RED COMING SOON)
7)	CANNONDALE LEFTY FRONT HUB, BLACK
8)	FSA CARBON STEM, BLACK, RED TRIM
9)	FSA HEAD SET, RED
10)	ODI LOCKING GRIPS, LARGE, BLACK, RED CLAMPS
11)	RACE FACE CARBON SEAT POST, BLACK
12)	SHIMANO M540 PEDALS, OOPS, NOT BLACK, HAD THEM HANGING AROUND
13)	SHIMANO XTR FRONT DERAILLEUR
14) SHIMANO XT REAR DERAILLEUR
15) SHIMANO XT SHIFTERS, 2 X 10
16)	SHIMANO 10 SPEED CHAIN OOPS, NOT BLACK
17)	SRAM TRUVATIV NDR T30 CARBON BAR, BLACK, RED TRIM
18)	SRAM 11 X 36 10 SPEED CASSETTE
19)	SURLY BIG FAT LARRY TIRES, 4.7 IN.
20)	SURLY CLOWNSHOE 100 MM RIMS, BLACK, BLACK SPOKES, RED NIP’S
21)	SURLY MWOD CRANK SET, 175 MM, BLACK
22)	SURLY RIM STRIPS, RED
23)	SURLY TUBES FOR A FEW DAYS, (GOING TUBELESS NEXT WEEK)


----------



## Allthatjazz (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice !!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

Frame: Surly Pugsley 18" 
Fork: WB snowpac
Headset: Chris King nothreadset
Stem: Ritchey 4 axis
Handlebar: FSA afterburner riser bar
Grips: Race Face strafe lock-ons
Shifter: SRAM X9
Derailleur: SRAM X9 med cage
Brakes: Hayes stoker trail F/R
Disc: Magura storm SL 160 F/R
Rims: Surly marge lites
Spokes/Nipples: DT Swiss Comp/DT Swiss Brass
Hubs: Paul WHUB / Chris King 135 ISO QR
Rim tape: White vinyl material
Tires: Origin8 Devist8er UL
Tubes: Q-tubes UL 2.4-2.7
Crankset: Race Face Atlas 
Bottom bracket: Race Face
Pedals: VP components
Chain: SRAM PC 991
Cassette: SRAM PG990 11/34 
Seat clamp: Salsa lip lock
Seatpost: Race Face turbine
Saddle: WTB speed
Brake / Shifter housing: Jagwire MAXXIS orange
Custom Surly rim decals


----------



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey nvphatty. That's been put together with a lot of thought. Probably the most attractive Snowblind Pug I've seen. Awesome!
Cheers
FatMuz


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice nvphatty, looks awesome !!!


----------



## Allthatjazz (Oct 28, 2012)

I would hate to get her dirty )


----------



## rasse1977 (May 16, 2008)

Nvphatty - looks like you have 2 rings up front? Why no front der? And like others have said, very nice Pug :thumbsup: 

Do you have any idea about the final weight?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

russmu66 said:


> Hey nvphatty. That's been put together with a lot of thought. Probably the most attractive Snowblind Pug I've seen. Awesome!
> Cheers
> FatMuz


Yessir it was thank you kindly.



> Very nice nvphatty, looks awesome !!!


@ ozz as you know it's been a long journey but ended up pretty sweet for my 1st fat. thank you.



> Nvphatty - looks like you have 2 rings up front? Why no front der? And like others have said, very nice Pug
> 
> Do you have any idea about the final weight?


 When i first began the research and part collection process it was with 1x9 in mind but i realized that my desire to use this bike as i do my full squishy 26er it would take a spider ring gear so i addded it late in the game and thought when the time comes to change it'll be done manually, ie stop and move it by hand so i still have a derailleur with me at all times it's just connected to my body.. As for weight i don't but that was also part of the equation when it started and i wanted it to be 30lbs when done, i'll know soon.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Pretty awesome fat bike!


----------



## jpettit (Dec 22, 2011)

*Surly Pugsley*


surly pugsley - front end by johnpettit, on Flickr


surly pugsley - grassland by johnpettit, on Flickr

Whole set can be found at Surly Pugsley - a set on Flickr

Cable Housing: Gore Ride-On Sealed Low Friction System
Bottom Bracket: Phil Wood 100mm Stainless Steel - JIS 145mm (1.37x24t)
Bottom Bracket: Phil Wood Mud Guards
Chain: SRAM PC-7X Singlespeed Chain (1/8")
Crank: Middleburn RS7 Uno Crankset 170mm w/ 34t singlespeed chainring
Pedals: Straitline SC Platform Pedal 2012
Shifters: Shimano Alfine Rapidfire Plus 11
Frame: Surly Pugsley w/ 135 mm fork
Handlebar: Soma Clarence Bar 25.4mm
Handlebar Grips: ODI Oury Lock On Grips
Headset: Chris King NoThreadSet Griplock 1-1/8
Saddle: Soma Kyudo Saddle
Seatpost: Soma ZO 27.2mm x 350mm
Seatpost Clamp: Straitline Seat Clamp 2012
Stem: Soma Shotwell 100mm x 25.4mm
Wheel - Hub - Front: Surly 32H Rear 135mm QR Disc
Wheel - Hub - Rear: Shimano Alfine 11 speed 32H
Wheel - Hub - Rear Cog: Shimano Alfine 20t
Wheel - Rim: Surly Rolling Darryl 82mm - with cutouts (x2)
Wheel - Rim Strip: Surly PVC rim strip 64mm for Darryl wheel (x2)
Wheel - Skewers: Hope Rear 135mm
Wheel - Tire Tubes: Surly Light Presta (x2)
Wheel - Tires: Surly Endomorph 120TPI (x2)


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

^ ^ the wht/blue is a great combo :thumbsup:


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Frame: 2012 Surly Moonlander 18"
Fork: stock
Headset: stock Cane Creek
Stem: Thomson x4
Headset Cap: Purely Custom with Valknuts
Handlebar: ENVE Sweep
Grips: ESI Chunky
Shifter: Microshift
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
Derailleur: stock Shimano Deore
Brakes: Stock Avid SD-7
Disc: Ashima Airotor 160
Rims: Surly Clown Shoe
Spokes/Nipples: Stock DT Swiss whatevers
Hubs: Surly front, Shimano XT rear
Rim tape: White vinyl material
Tires: Bud and Lou
Tubes: Specialized 3"
Crankset: Surly MWOD with black titanium bolts for extra blackness
Bottom bracket: Shimano Ultegra
Pedals: Shimano XT Trail
Chain: KNC something
Cassette: Stock 11-34
Seat clamp: Surly Stainless Steel
Seatpost: Cheapass Chinese Carbon
Saddle: Koobi PRS Omega


















I replaced all the back bolts with black titanium but didn't replace the front since I have a carver fork on order. Other future upgrades are new hubs and spokes. The XT rear hub wobbles constantly, causing the rotor to rub on the rim and the tire to spin off center.


----------



## bluer32 (Dec 25, 2011)

Frame/fork-2012 Moonlander 22"

Headset-Cane creek 110 ,black

Stem-Thomson x4 ,black

Handlebar- Spank 777 Evo ,silver

Grips-Odi Rogue

Shifters-SRAM X0 9 speed trigger ,gold

Front derailleur-Shimano Xt
Rear derailleur-SRAM X0 medium ,gold

Brakes-Formula Oro

Rims-Clownshoe with black rim strips

Spokes-Wheelsmith 15/14 double butted with brass nips ,silver

Front hub-Surly Ultra new hub ,silver
Rear hub- Chris King ISO with stainless steel drive shell and fun bolts ,silver

Tires-Bfl for summer ...Bud n Lou for winter
Tubes- Surly

Crankset- Surly MWOD
Bottom bracket- one that came with MWOD

Pedals- Syncros Mental, heavy but have tons of grip

Chain- Kmc X9 sl ti, gold

Cassette- SRAM PG990 11-34 ,gold

Seat post- Thomson Elite ,black
Seat post clamp- Surly SS , silver
Saddle- Wtb Rocket V


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

*First Full Fat.*

Christmas gift to myself, built December 2010, first ride January 2, 2011

20" Fatback frame and steel fork.
Cane Creek Solos headset.
1st generation Shimano Dyna-Sys XT shifters.
1st generation Shimano Dyna-Sys Xt Rear Derailleur.
Shimano M810 2 ring front derailleur for 83mm shell.
Shimano M770 11-34 Dyna-Sys Cassette.
Shimano XT brakes 180 front 160 rear rotors.
Phil Wood 145 symmetrical BB.
Shimano M900 crankset 26-34 with Spot ring guard.
Dt Competition spokes.
Vicious Fat Shebas drilled @ 28mm.
Salsa 170 rear hub.
Bontrager SS hub in front.
Bontrager Rear Skewer XTR front, I like the strong cam action.
Bontrager King Earl seatpost.
Bontrager Inform saddle.
Bontrager race XXX lite handlebar.
Bontrager Race Lite 100mm stem.
Bontrager waffle grips.
Old endomorph & Surly tube on the rear.
Larry and Bontrager 2.8 tube in front.
Old 20" inner tubes split for rim strip.

Built up Kinda heavy, the wheels are 19.5 lbs but still the olnly mountain bike I rode all of 2011.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Sweet! I like that color.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks! I really like it also, it was not my first choice but once I un boxed it I liked it.


gcappy said:


> Sweet! I like that color.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

*sticky please!!*

bump to the top cuz i know there's some sweet builds done lately.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^^^^^

Wow nvphatty! I guess I hadn't seen the finished product yet. Last I knew you were working on getting orange wheels.

That is one well sorted out bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

* Frame, Size:... 2013 9zero7 size large (20")
* Fork:... Maverick SC32
* Brakes & shifters:... Shimano 970 XTR "STI" 9speed shifters
* Rotors:.. Hope 183mm floating rotors front and rear
* Front derailleur:.. XTR 970 9 speed triple
* Rear Derailleur:.. XTR 952
* Cranks:.. Bontrager ISIS something or other 42/32/22 (for now)
* Bottom bracket:.. FSA isis platinum
* Pedals:... Shimano 636
* Stem:... Thomson, size I'm not sure until I test ride it
* Handlebar:... Easton heaven
* Seatpost:... Thomson 30.9 x 410mm
* Saddle:.. Old salsa saddle for now very comfortable
* Chain:... SRAM 9speed
* Headset:... Chris King 44mm Inset
* Grips:.. Oury
* Front Tire:.. Larry
* Front Rim/ Spokes:.. DT DB 14/15 262mm
* Front Hub/Skewer:.. Maverick 24mm
* Rear Tire:.. Endo
* Rear hub:.. Hope 170mm whatever the name is
* Rear Rim/ Spokes:... DT DB 14/15 262mm
* Cables:..Jackwire full housing, black Teflon coated cables.
* Misc:.. Mister tuffy tire liner for chainstay protection.










New 120 tpi Nate's 









More details and pictures *Here*


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Chromehorn said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> Wow nvphatty! I guess I hadn't seen the finished product yet. Last I knew you were working on getting orange wheels.
> 
> That is one well sorted out bike! :thumbsup:


thanks chromey. it's my 1st build /assem bike ever so i'm proud to say i dun good.


----------



## Morej (Oct 18, 2011)

*One more for sticky!!!*

When I started to build my bike, this thread could be a big help. Gives you ideas, and in a lot of cases if you have questions you know who to ask...
On the other hand, I love to see other folks' builds. Still gives me reasons to spend some $$$$. 
Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

That 907 mild blue and white wheels is probably the nices combo ive seen. Im an old school bmxer so OS SE colours do it !


----------



## Morej (Oct 18, 2011)

patineto said:


> Which brake adapters did you use to fit the 183mm rotor on the rear?


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Morej said:


> Which brake adapters did you use to fit the 183mm rotor on the rear?












Is a "Slider" one I got it from ebay, here is *The LINK..* it came from China and only took about 10 days.


----------



## Morej (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks, I ordered it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Morej said:


> Thanks, I ordered it.


i ordered a sticky and rockcrusher did the deed.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

I have made some changes, so I thought I would repost:

80mm Front Rim -- Surly Rolling Darryl
Front Spoke set -- Wheelsmith 2.0 x 260mm Silver Spokes
Nipples (32) -- Wheelsmith 2.0 x 12mm Silver Brass
Front Hub -- SRAM i-Light Dynamo 730F, 3W32 HQR Silver Disc
Front Skewer -- Shimano
203mm Rotor -- Rav X SL
Front Rim strip -- Duck tape
Front Innertube -- schwalbe freeride 2.1-2.5 lightweight
3.8 inch Studded front tire -- Dillinger Studded Tire
100mm Rear Rim -- Surley Clown Shoe
Rear Spoke set -- Wheelsmith 2.0 x 261mm Silver Spokes
Rear Hub -- Mukluk 2
Rear Skewer -- Custom 170mm skewer with BOB Trailer mounts
140 mm rear disk -- Origin8 Torq-Lite
9 Speed Cassette -- SRAM PG990 (Gold, 11-34T)
Rear rim strip -- Duck tape
Rear Innertube -- Q-Tubes Super Light 26" x 2.4-2.7" 32 mm PRESTA Valve
3.8 inch Studded rear tire -- Dillinger Studded Tire
Frame -- Salsa Mukluk 1
Front fork -- Carver Titanium Snow Fork
Bottom Bracket -- Phil Wood (100mm/155spindle w 5mm offset) BPS55R--stainless
Bottom Bracket Cups -- Phil Wood Part #BMRBE
Mountain triple crank -- Shimano; FC-M410 22/32/42T Square Taper
Pedals (2) -- Shimano PD-M324 Clipless/Clip
Derailleur mount -- Problems Solvers, FS1325, Direct Mount Adapter
Front derailleur -- Shimano
Rear Derailleur -- Shimano, Deore M591 SGS Long CageRear Der
Stem -- Truvativ Stem 7° 32mm X 25.4mm
Star fangled nut (hollow) -- AheadSet Hollow Cap and Bolt 1-1/8" Threadless Freestyle
Headset -- Cane creek s-3 plus 5 and Chris King +5 base plate
Rear break caliper -- Avid BB7
Rear break IS Adapter 160 -- Avid BB7
Front break caliper -- Avid BB7
Front break IS Adapter 203 -- Avid BB7
Front light -- Busch + Müller Lumotec IQ Fly Senso Plus
Rear light -- Busch + Müller Toplight Line Plus
Handlebars -- Easton EC70 XC Riser Handlebar Lo, 660/25.4
Brake Levers -- Tektro RL720 Cross Brake Levers
Shift Levers -- Shimano SL-BS77 Dura Ace Bar End Shifters w/ Paul adapters
Chain (9 Speed) -- SRAM PC 971
Seat -- Specialized
Seat post -- XLC Seat Post, 27.2
Seat Clamp -- XLC
Bell -- Avenir Dual Action
Cables -- Custom
Kick Stand -- Tranz X Adjustable Alloy
Rear Rack -- Topeak Super Tourist Tubular Bicycle Trunk Rack DX with Side Bar


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it's worthy. A good place to get details of a build along with pics, rather than just pics.


----------



## SloRider1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Rigid 29er with rapid rise XTR and XT levers. XT crank has 26/36/46 rings. Shimano Icetech calipers and rotors.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

MiniTrail said:


> goes dormant for 3 weeks then gets bumped and made a sticky? :skep:
> 
> Feels like someone is trying to make something out of it rather than having it make itself.


Have a bath man, it's the best way to get the sand out from down there.:thumbsup:

Seriously though, threads get lost very quickly here due to the huge number of new threads each day. Having this made a sticky just means it's less likely someone will try to start a similar thread. Not trying to defend nvphatty, I just think it's a good idea for a sticky.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, I know, when you mentioned other good threads for stickies, tubeless is what sprang to my mind too.


----------



## igonzo128 (Nov 10, 2010)

Frame: Waltworks
Fork: Carver Bikes O'Beast carbon (for sale!)
Headset: Cane Creek 110
Stem: Truvativ Stylo T40
Handlebar: Truvativ Noir T40
Grips: Random foamy grips
Brakes: Avid XX 
Shifter: Sram TT900 with Paul Components thumbie
Seatpost: Truvativ Noir T40
Saddle: Fizik Tundra 00
Bottom bracket: Phil Wood Titanium
Crankset: Middleburn Uno 34t
Pedals: Look Quartz Ti
Chain: Ultegra 6700
Cassette: Sram XX 11-32t
Wheelset: 616 Fab hubs, Bonz 47mm rims, Sapim Laser spokes, Surly Larry light 3,8" 
Rear derailleur: Sram XX Medium cage
Chain guide: Paul Components Chain Keeper


----------



## Elvota (Oct 30, 2008)

Frame: Surly Pugsley 22" 
Fork: Surly
Headset: Chris King
Stem: Synchros FL (90mm)
Handlebar: Salsa Bend to Bend
Grips: Ergon
Shifter: SLX 9spd
Derailleur: SLX Shadow
Brakes: XT Disc
Disc: 180mm front/ 160mm rear
Rims: Surly Marge Lite
Spokes/Nipples: DT Swiss Comp/ Brass
Hubs: Hope Fatsno (front) Hope Pro II (rear)
Tires: Surly Nate 4.0 (front) Surly Knard 3.8 (rear) [both 27 TPI]
Tubes: Q-Tubes 2.4-2.7
Crankset: Truvativ Hussefelt 
Chainring: Race Face (32T)
Bottom bracket: Truvativ Howitzer
Chain Guide PAUL Components (BB mount)
Pedals: Shimano M520
Chain: SRAM PC 971
Cassette: Shimano 12-36
Seat clamp: Salsa lip lock
Seatpost: Ritchey Carbon PRO
Saddle: WTB Vigo
Frame Bag: Revelate Designs
Cages: Novara stainless
Chainstay guard: Left over cyclocross tire from a bike this Pug ate


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

frame: Fatback aluminum 20"
fork: Fatback carbon
headset: Cane Creek 110 w/ Interlok spacers
seatpost: Thomson Elite 31,6x330
clamp: Salsa flip-lock
seat: WTB Silverado SLT
rims: Uma II 70mm drilled
rim tape: 3M reflective
skewers: Salsa 135 ti / 170mm stainless
hubs: Fatback imported
spokes: Wheelsmith 2.0/1.7/2.0
tires: Surly Larry 3.8"
tubes: Michelin Downhill presta
stem: Syntace F119
grips: ESI Chunky grips
handlebars: Easton EC90 SL low riser
brakes: Avid BB7 mechanical disc w/ 160mm rotors
discs: Alligator
brake levers: Avid Speed dial Ultimate
shifters: Sram XO gripshift
derailleur front: Shimano XTR E-type FD-M970-E
derailleur rear: Sram XO 9-speed short
cranks/bb: e13/Hive/Fatback 100mm
chain	: Wippermann Connex nickel/stainless
cables: Gore Ride-On sealed
cassette: Shimano CS-7700 12-27
pedals: Time X Roc
misc.: Titanium rotor, derailleur, seatpost and cage bolts
bag: Revelate Designs
pogies: Madden Mountaineering (RIP)
bottle cage: Profile (matches MSR fuel bottle!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

most excellent new additions guys!!


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Frame: Surly Pugsley 20''
Stem: Thomson Elite X4 90mm
Handlebar: Easton EA70 Wide
Barends: Titec Micro
Brakes: Avid BB7
Shifters: Shimano Dura Ace on Paul Thumbies
FD- Shimano SLX
RD- Shimano XT Shadow
Cassette: Custom Shimano XT 12-36/ Surly 20t cog in the front hub
Crank: RaceFace Prodigy XC 22-36
BB: FSA Platinum DH
Pedals: Superstar Nanotech Thru Pin
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Saddle: Brooks B17 Standard
Rack: Surly Nice Rack
Hubs: Shimano XT M756
Spokes: DT Swiss Competition, only one size is used on the bike
Rims: Rob'sSon 36h 80mm single wall
Tubes: Schwalbe Freeride Ultralight
Tires: Surly Larry 3.8 27tpi


----------



## pokyrider (Jan 15, 2012)

Just finished building my new 9:zero:7. Here are my specs:

Frame: 9:zero:7 size "Small"
Fork: White Bothers Snow Pack
Stem: FSA SL-K 110 mm
Handlebar: FSA K-Force Carbon Flat
Barends: Sette Edge Carbon
Brakes: Avid BB7
Shifters: Sram X-0
FD- Shimano XT, E-Type
RD- Sram X-0
Cassette: Sram PG-990, 9-speed 11-34
Chain: SRAM PC-991 Hollowpin 
Crank: RaceFace Turbine Double Fat Bike Crank
Pedals: 45NRTH Heiruspecs Platform
Saddle: WTB Vigio
Hubs: Hope Pro evo 2, 170mm Rear & 135mm Front
Spokes: Double Butted
Rims: Surly Rolling Darryl with Cut-Outs
Tubes: Bontrager 26"x2.5"-2.8"
Tires: 45NRTH Husker Du 120 TPI

I was going for a 28lb bike, but this one tips the scales right at 29lbs.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

My wife's Xmas present :thumbsup:

Specs:
2012 extra small 9:Zero:7 frame with 170mm rear end and 1 1/8" head tube
Jeff Jones fat fork by Vicious Cycles
Hope FatSno hubset (170mm rear and 135mm front) 
Schlick Northpaw 50mm rims
Thomson stem (50mm) and seatpost (30.9mm)
Jones Titanium H-Bar with green Oury grips
Avid Ultimate brake levers
Avid BB-7 Disc brakes
Surly Knard 26x3.8" tires
Specialized 29x2.1" tubes
WTB Speed She saddle
SLX Shadow+ rear derailleur
SRAM 971 chain
Middleburn RS-8 X-type crank (170mm)
King 100mm bottom bracket
King Sotte Voce 1 1/8" headset
Dura-Ace thumbshifter on Paul Components mount
Renthal 32T single speed chainring
Shimano 9-speed cassette
Bikeman 5mm disc rotor spacer


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice looking. She must be very happy.


----------



## jkaber (Nov 12, 2006)

16" Surly Pugs Frame/Fork
King Headset and spacers
Groovy Ti Luv Handle Bar
XTR Brake Levers
Paul Comp Thumby Shifters w/ Dura-ace levers
Eriksen Ti Seatpost w/ Fizik Saddle
Wheels: Rolling D's, DT DB Spokes, Hope rear, Paul Comp Front, Q Tubes, HUDU rear and BFL front, DT RWS Skewers
XT Shadow Rear, XT E Type Front
King Ti Cages
Salsa Minimalist Rack
E13 cranks w/ XT rings and BBG Bash Guard
BB7 Brakes w/ Ti Nitride Alligator Rotors
Gore Brake Cables, XTR Shift Cables
Ergon Grips
32 lbs as shown


----------



## younox (Mar 7, 2012)

- 20" Necromancer Pugsley frame
- 100 mm fork
- 36 hole Large Marge rims (XC front, DH rear), Sapim Race spokes/nipples
- Surly Toobs + Endos (maybe get some Knards soon)
- Rohloff (16t cog)
- Tuggnut
- SON 28 disc
- Phil Wood BB (offset + wider cups)
- White Industries ENO cranks, 38t chainring
- Wippermann Connex 9sX chain
- Nukeproof Electron pedals, ZLDA straps (to be replace by Time XC8 or MX6 very soon)
- Chris King headset
- original Surly seatpost clamp
- Syntace P6 7075 seatpost, 300 mm
- Syntace F109 stem, 70 mm,
- Easton EA50 / Jones Loop H bars (I prefer the Easton at the moment, so much that I think of getting myself some Syntace Vector bars in the near future)
- Ergon GS1 grips
- Avid BB7 + SD7
- Schmidt Edelux light
- Brooks Team Pro (very soon to be replaced by an Ergon SM3 as my behind somehow is not compatible to Brooks ..)
- Nice Rack if necessary (includes a Supernova E3 tail light)


----------



## dc.woods (Aug 9, 2008)

*Six1Six*

Howdy folks, first post here. Lots of nice rigs around here!

Here is my custom Six 1 Six:

frame # 0036, TT OX Platinum, medium (deep metallic brown, vanilla, black)
Thomson goodies
Groovy steel Luv Handles
Cane Creek 110 headset
616 Fat hubs/ Snowcat 45mm rims
RaceFace Atlas crank 32t
XO type 2 10 speed
Sram TT500 shifter on Paul Thumbie mount
Paul Love levers / bb-7
Paul chainkeeper
King Cages
ESI grips(silicone = no heat transfer)
Stainless King Cages

29lbs as pictured


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

dc.woods said:


> Howdy folks, first post here. Lots of nice rigs around here!
> 
> Here is my custom Six 1 Six:
> 
> 29lbs as pictured


Nice, very nice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Great to see and read about builds :thumbsup:


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

*Yet another snowblind*

My Puger is on winter number two with a few changes from last year, Nates, ESI grips, and a 34t on the back.

- 16" frame
- offset fork
- cheap Ritchey headset
- Look carbon fiber headset spacer - because every budget/heavy as hell fatbike needs some French bling
- Raceface Ride 70mm stem
- Ritchey Comp 660mm bars with 10degree sweep
- cheap Tioga seatpost
- Velo saddle from a Felt that I got for $5 from the LBS "box o'saddles" sale
- BB5 brakes (wish I would have got 7's!) with 180f/160r and FR5 levers
- Surly front hub / SLX 665 rear
- DT Comps
- Holy Rollin Darryls
- Surly tractor tubes
- 120tpi folding Nates
- SLX front mech direct mount with PS adapter
- XT750 rear mech (I've had this one for 10 years  )
- SLX 11-34 cassette truncated 1 gear
- FSA 100mm ISIS BB
- Octane One cheap as chips cranks, 22-32
- Dura Ace 7700 downtube shifters on Paul Thumbies (I LOVE THESE!)
- ESI Chunky grips
- Shimano M540 pedals, 10 years old with another 100 years of life left in them


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

hello morej, just wanted to know where you got your handle bars? did a search on the FSA site, no gravity model. which one is on your 9-zero?


----------



## Morej (Oct 18, 2011)

hapeepotter said:


> hello morej, just wanted to know where you got your handle bars? did a search on the FSA site, no gravity model. which one is on your 9-zero?


Hi, I'm not sure which online store I purchased it from, but when I tried to find it last time I noticed there are no more of these to find. As a matter of fact I have mine for sale, I replaced it with a wider bar. If you're interested send me a private message and I can take measurements.


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

Medium Salsa Beargrease 
Upgrades from stock build:

Easton EC70 XC wide handlebar
Easton EC90 seatpost zero offset
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow saddle
Ashima rotors 160/140
ESI chunky grips
SRAM X9 shifters
Syntace F109 75mm stem
Cane Creek 110 headset
Profile Design carbon cage
Formula R1 Racing brakes

Misc:
Egg Beater 3 pedals
Revelate Jerry can


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

1x9 Pug

Titec J bar
Egon GP1 grips
7 alumiun fork
907 front hub
Sram X9 rear hub
Rolling Darryls
Thompson Stem
Avid Elixir 7 brakes
Sram x9 mid cage rear derailleur
WTB saddle
King Headset
Sram X9 trigger shifter


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Large 9ZERO7
*Wheels:*
Rolling Darryls
DT Comp White Spokes
Hope Fatsno Rear Hub
9ZERO7 Front Hub
Surly Nate 27tpi w/ Surly tubes
*Brakes:*
Avid BB7 w/ SD7 Levers
203F/160R Rotors
*Drivetrain:*
Raceface Turbine Crankset
CK Bottom Bracket
X9 RD
XT FD
X7 Shifters
*Cockpit:*
Selle SMP TRK Saddle
Answer Pro Taper DH Handlebars
Sette tester stem
DMR V8 Pedals
No name seatpost

She weighted in at 37 lbs with saddle bag (full of tools) bottle cages, and pedals. I was hoping for a little more, but I am loving this bike.


IMG_2351 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_2358 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_2362 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## mud0shark (Aug 11, 2008)

*Really Good Looking Build!! Orange Eveything*

Niner Tang Bars and Stem to match! And yes, those are orange anodized nipples on white revolution spokes. Unfortunately the Carver O'Beast fork was just installed this week. To bad this website can't host anything but ultra low res photos....


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Pokyrider, that is a great looking bike!
I am jealous of the weight though! I just built one too, same frame and many similar components, and it was over 32 lbs! I'll have to do the math to see where it went. Wat's the weight of the crankset/bottom bottom bracket?


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

*And yet another "Christmas present for my wife"*

(It really is, she's been asking for one for one fior a while, and at 6'5", a size S frame just isn't going to work for me)

32 lbs, 9 oz with pedals, without cage.










Now we just need some more snow! But hey, that's what the studs are for right?




*Frame/fork:*

170mm/44HT frame from 9zero7, size S

Salsa Beargrease fork - light

*Wheels:*
Hope Fatsno Hubs - fairly light but affordable, have been reliable for me in regular bikes.

ButtedDT Swiss spokes

Brass nipples - less corrosion and harder, so easier to true in future

Clownshoe rims - max float when you need it, good support for low pressure tires to prevent squirm.

Surly light tubes

Escalator 180 TPI with 200 studs / Dillinger 120 TPI fully studded - Rivers are fun to ride and our regular trails get icy to sometimes.

*Cockpit:*

Salsa 15degree carbon bar - comfy shape, light

Specialized ergo lock on grips

Specialized Ariel wms saddle with Ti rails.

Gravity dropper seatpost. - The only coil-sprung, fully mechanical dropper post, so no worries about pressure dropping in the cold or seals getting stiff

Specialized Lo-Pro Mag pedals

*Drivetrain:*

XT 9speed 11-34 cassette- fairly light, good price, spider to protect freehub body. 11t cog removed to clear Big Fat Larry when needed, not missed.

45NRTH Willfull neglect chain - cheap and should do well in road salt.

Surly MWOD crankset, regular spindle, 20t-33t-bash chainrings, 1mm spacers used to clear FD with crankarm. -offset rings to clear fat tires, small rings to give back the low gearing of a regular 26" bike with 22/34, bash for the same reason as in summer plus protecting against bulky winterpants and for hike-a-bike sections.

X7 shifters -used to SRAM, 9 speed for easier shifting set-up in the cold and cheaper replacements.

XT front derailleur - no other models available.

X7 rear derailleur 9spd - works well, and is cheap to replace

*Brakes:*

Avid Elixir 7, 180/160mm rotor


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

morej, the reply and offer is appreciated. 
but before i bothered you some more, i went and did some more research online
and found a store called deity that had high rise handlebars as well. looks to be im
going that direction.
again, thanks for the help. 
ride safe


----------



## pokyrider (Jan 15, 2012)

Tjaard said:


> Pokyrider, that is a great looking bike!
> I am jealous of the weight though! I just built one too, same frame and many similar components, and it was over 32 lbs! I'll have to do the math to see where it went. Wat's the weight of the crankset/bottom bottom bracket?


I weighed them before assembling my bike, but I can't remember. Race Face claims a weight of 950 grams.

Also, now that I have everything on my bike as shown, it some how gained weight. It is closer to 30 lbs. as shown.


----------



## JoeG (Nov 14, 2012)

I put a 170 mm Race Face Evolve crankset on my bike; 24-36-bash. The BB weighed 114 g and the cranks weighed 906 grams.

The Turbine should be just a little lighter as it has an Al small ring instead of the steel one on the Evolve. And the Turbine may have a little more machining done as well. So 950 grams is probably about right...


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice shot!


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

*Weight*



pokyrider said:


> I weighed them before assembling my bike, but I can't remember. Race Face claims a weight of 950 grams.
> 
> Also, now that I have everything on my bike as shown, it some how gained weight. It is closer to 30 lbs. as shown.


I can't find a listed weight for the MWOD crankset, and didn't weigh it myself, but the regular Mr Whirly is 1110g, so about 1200g for the MWOD seems likely.

So the extra weight compared to your build, I have:

About 250g more for the crankset

About 200-350g more for the dropper seatpost.

200g more for my rims

40g more for my front tire, 150 less for my rear?

180g less for my fork

So I can see about 13-18 oz total extra weight in those parts.


----------



## pokyrider (Jan 15, 2012)

Tjaard said:


> I can't find a listed weight for the MWOD crankset, and didn't weigh it myself, but the regular Mr Whirly is 1110g, so about 200-300g more than the Turbines seems likely.
> 
> About 200-350g more for the seatpost.
> 
> ...


I am also using Bontrager tubes which are quite a bit lighter than the Surly tubes. I have been running them for a few years on my snow bikes with no issues...yet


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

I had forgotten the fork, so for the 'big ticket' items, I now only come up with about 13-18 oz. The rest must be in the tubes, the little bits(rotors, stem etc) and random weight variations. Tires can vary 10% in weight from their listed weights pretty easy.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

2013 Mukluk 3 XL Orange

Stock Muk 3 Build except for
Thomson Seatpost
Bontrager Big Earl Riser Bars
Time Atac Pedals

37.5 pounds ready to ride.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Small frame Pugsley
Surly hubs / Fat Sheba Rims
Surly tubes with Larry / Endo tires
Eno cranks with Phil Wood BB (WI freewheel) 
XT brakes
Thomson / Enve stem and bars
King headset
Thomson post 
Brooks Ti saddle
Ergons
Candy pedals

... and a bell.

Considering drilled darryl's with lighter tubes/tires to try and shed some weight since it almost never sees snow and it gets raced from time to time.


----------



## Charles R (Sep 30, 2012)

DCwoods ,
Any chance we could see more photos of you 616.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

Just about happy with my Pugsley now after a few changes.

Rollin Darryls on Hope hubs
120tpi Nates, carbon cloth rim tapes
Crank Bros headset
Thompson stem, post and seat collar
Middleburn cranks
Deity Black Label 780 bars
Fizik Gobi XM saddle
Formula RX brakes
1x10 drivetrain, XTR shifter, 12/36 XTR cassette, XTR Shadow+ rear mech


----------



## Fastered (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Stuey (Aug 6, 2009)

To scottybinwv :"High five pug brother"


----------



## Tiboy (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is my new 9zero7 McGrath build from Fatbikes.com

Fork 9:ZERO:7 Aluminum Fork
Rear Derailleur SRAM X.9 10spd
Front Derailleur SRAM X.9 Direct Mount
Shifters SRAM X.9 10spd Trigger Shifters
Headset 9:ZERO:7 44mm
Bottom Bracket Race Face 100mm
Crankset	Race Face Turbine 24t-36t Crank
Brake Calipers Avid BB7 Mechanical Disc
Brake Levers Avid Speed Dial 7
Cassette SRAM PG-1070
Chain SRAM PC-1071
Stem TruVativ Stylo T20 31.8
Handlebar TruVativ T20 Noir Carbon 31.8
Seatpost TruVativ T30 Noir Carbon 0mm Offset 30.9
Saddle WTB Rocket V Race
Grips/Tape Ergon GP-1
Tires 9:ZERO:7 Edition 45NRTH Dillinger 120TPI Tire
Tubes Bontrager 2.8" Downhill
Rim Strips Surly Rim Strip 
Wheelset Rolling Darryl w/Cutouts w/9:ZERO:7 170mm Rear Hub/9:ZERO:7 135mm Front Hub


----------



## vallengrach (Oct 12, 2012)

Tiboy, have you removed the studs from those dillingers or is my eyesight playing tricks on me? Is that what is meant by "9:ZERO:7 45NRTH Edition"?


----------



## Tiboy (Dec 10, 2012)

vallengrach said:


> Tiboy, have you removed the studs from those dillingers or is my eyesight playing tricks on me? Is that what is meant by "9:ZERO:7 45NRTH Edition"?


Your eyes are not playing tricks, Fatbikes.com includes exclusive non- studded Dillingers on their builds. My bike is one of 3 build levels offerer named the McGrath, very well thought out and cheaper than you could buy the parts on your own. Go to their web site for more info.
Jeff


----------



## vallengrach (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok. Then aren't those "9:ZERO:7 45NRTH Edition Dillingers" basically Escalators? Or do they differ somehow from Escalators? TPI, Duro, weight, price, what the name of the game?

I'm interested because I'm looking to replace my 27TPI Hüsker Dus on my 9zero7 with something lighter.


----------



## Tiboy (Dec 10, 2012)

vallengrach said:


> Ok. Then aren't those "9:ZERO:7 45NRTH Edition Dillingers" basically Escalators? Or do they differ somehow from Escalators? TPI, Duro, weight, price, what the name of the game?
> 
> I'm interested because I'm looking to replace my 27TPI Hüsker Dus on my 9zero7 with something lighter.


No, the non-studded version is120 TPI, the identical tire to the studded version, the Escalators are 180 TPI.


----------



## vallengrach (Oct 12, 2012)

Sir, You are correct, indeed.

Much obliged.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

I guess I haven't shared here:
Frame:

Boxer Cycles / aka homebuilt

Set up as follows:
Hope Fatsno 170/135 hubs, ClownShoes, std Surly toobs, HD rear Larry front

Avid BB7 calipers w/sintered pads, HSX rotors/ Paul Love Levers

Rando RaceFace cheepo stem because the gucci one I had was too long

Ritchey WCS10deg handlebar

Ergon GP1 grips

Shimano 2x10 XTR shifters

Cane creek 110 headset

Carver O'Beast fork

Phil wood BB

Middleburn Duo cranks in 27tx40t

Shimano direct mount XT front derailleur, XT shadow+ rear.

XT cassette with 11/12/14 removed and replaced with Miche 14t "outer" for 10spd spaced 8spd cassette.

Thomson setback post and seatpost clamp, oooooold SI Filite saddle.

As loaded out for the AH135 with a Epic(now Revelate) frame bag / seat bag / handlebar roll.


----------



## Larry Endomorph (Jan 2, 2011)

Stuey said:


> To scottybinwv :"High five pug brother"


Reflective cables?

Outstanding!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

G-reg said:


> I guess I haven't shared here:


sharing here is a necessity.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

My New beast! Sorry for the basement shot, all I have so far are crappy cell phone pics in it's natural habitat.








Stock '13 Mukluk upgraded to Holy Rolling Darryls and 120tpi Nate and Bud up front! Sounds like a combine going down the trail or road! Canfield CrampOn Ultimate pedals in orange!


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

XL Pugsley
Moonlander fork
Rolling Darryls to Hope EVO rear/Surly Ultra New front/ DT comps w/ brass nips
Mr. Whirly Crankset 104 spider w/ 32 tooth E Thirteen and 20T King cog
Nate 120tpi rear
Bud 120tpi front
Shimano XT brakes borrowed from my Kona Raijin
180mm magura rotors
King headset
26" specialized tubes
Thomson post 
Black Sheep mountain moustache bars
Soon to have all silver spacers and silver Thomson stem when I get the $$$$$

Weighs just over 32 pounds...I enjoy it way more than my 2011 Mukluk and feel the geo and sizing fits me way better. Will get better pics when I complete the all silver look.

Also a million thanks to ALL of the forum members on here. I got so many parts from members here, including the frame, rear tire, bar etc.


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

*fat specific purchases made for my recent frame (Surly Necromancer)*

Race Face Chester cranks and Salsa Enabler fork plus 135mm front hub


----------



## andrewhoehn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Mukluk 2, my build...*


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

My Necro pug finally finished, couple months of research and browsing these forums, and sourcing parts from around the globe , literally ! And man I love this bike ! 

Surly Pugsley 2013 Build 

Pugsley frame size 16 " Black Ops 
Rims- large marge 32 hole Black XC 
Hubs - Rear- Shimano XT 32 hole discs Black ISO 6 bolt 
Front - Hope Fatsno 135mm 
Discs- Shimano Ice Tech ISO
Callipers- Shimano STX 
Brake levers- STX 
Shifters - Front- Shimano XT thumb 
Rear- Shimano XTR 10 speed rapid fire 
Cranks - Shimano XTR M900 triple (set up as double)

Rings - 34/ 17 With mountain tamer adapter 
Front Der- Shimano XT direct mount 
Rear Der- Shimano XT 10 speed 
BB- Phil Wood titanium 100mm JIS 145mm axle 
Cassette - Shimano XT M771 bk group 11-36
Pedals - Shimano XT 
Headset - Chris King 
Handlebar- Van Nicholas Titanium 600mmx31.8 
Stem - Thompson elite 
Seat post - Thompson elite 
Seat - Sellia Italia Ti trans alp 
Tires - rear - Surly Nate 3.8 
Front - Surly Larry 3.8

Weight 33.5 lbs 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

hardtack said:


> My Necro pug finally finished, couple months of research and browsing these forums, and sourcing parts from around the globe , literally ! And man I love this bike !
> 
> Surly Pugsley 2013 Build
> <snip>


Ermmm...in the top pic did you remove the nds crank arm so you could lean the bike against the coffee table with just the tyres?


----------



## lancenharris (Feb 6, 2013)

*2013 Mukluk 2 build*

2013 Salsa Mukluk 2 frame
Stock salsa hubs and rolling Daryl green cutout rims, Salsa skewers
Origin8 Devast8er tires ($40 brand new each and I love them!)
Brooks Imperial cutout sadle
Salsa seatpost
Drivetrain is 1x9 Raceface crank 175mm arms in front, 36teeth 
Paul BB chain guide on front (works awesome, I highly recommend)
Shimano cog rear, 12-36teeth, 9 speed KHS chain, I'll be upgrading to a gold chain once winter is over and the streets are cleaned
X-9 rear derailur and shifter
Shimano SPD/platform pedals
Lizard Skin lock on green grips
Avid speed dial Titanium brake levers
Avid BB7 brakes
Jagwire Ripcord pink brake cable, silver rear derailur cable
Pink lizard skin chainstay guard
Pink zip ties
Rear pink Jando underseat bag and black top tube bag in picture
and finally my OR gloves hanging from the bars
oh and a Red Rocks Amphitheater "Go Green" water bottle


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

Stevob said:


> Ermmm...in the top pic did you remove the nds crank arm so you could lean the bike against the coffee table with just the tyres?


Good eye Steve, but no I was waiting for a second m900 non drive crank arm, the one I had was cracked, it's fully operational now


----------



## brebla (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice! What did you use for the rime strip?


----------



## brebla (Feb 8, 2013)

What causes the orange tint on the rims? Hub reflection?


----------



## brebla (Feb 8, 2013)

Love the orange and grey... so industrial.


----------



## brebla (Feb 8, 2013)

Love the fork color!


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

My Pugs
Budget build but will update as and when needed, but pretty happy with it so far on all terrain.
Running singlespeed 36:18
16 inch frame and fork
Titec H bar
race face stem 70mm
Large Marge rims
tyres = Endo rear Larry front
Hubs XT 9 speed and Surly SS
Brakes = BB5's but BB7's on order
Avid brake levers
Crank Bros Cobalt XC headset
No name seatpost
Selle Italia seat
Truvative Blaze chainset
Truvative BB
My old XT beartrap pedals
I have new mechs to add gears, just need shifters but to be honest its been great as is as have been riding singlespeed only for a few years on my 1X1 so in no rush.
Pics:


----------



## dc.woods (Aug 9, 2008)

Charles R said:


> DCwoods ,
> Any chance we could see more photos of you 616.


here are a few more right after the build, before the Atlas cranks and Paul chain keeper, and before the winter.

Sorry, I'm not on here much and also always forget the camera while riding.

cheers


----------



## Charles R (Sep 30, 2012)

Very sweet bike, Thanks.


----------



## Charles R (Sep 30, 2012)

*steel 18" Fatback*








Wheels built by lacemine29 
Surly Marge Lite rims, 32h, silver 
Paul hubs (Whub/Rhub 170) 32h, black. 
DT Swiss Competition butted spokes, black 
DT Swiss Prolock brass nips, black 
Surly rim strips in black 
Surly Black Floyd 120tpi tires 
QBP 26 x 2.4-2.7 tubes 
Salsa QR Skewers

Crane creek headset BAA0163, 110.EC34.Complete 
Thomson Elite MTB Stem 90 x 25.4mm x 5 
Avid Speed Dial Ultimate Brake levers 
Sram XO Trigger Shfters, 3x9 
Grovy Luv handels 
ESI Chunky grips

Thomson Elite Setback Seatpost 27.2 x 330 
Thomson Seatpost Collar / Seat Clamp 28.6

e*thirteen xc bottom bracket 
e*13thirteen - snowbike - triple, 
Sram XO rear derailleur,long cage 3x9 
Simano FD-M770 E type XT front derailleur, e mount 9 Speed 
Sram PG 990 Cassette 11-34 
Sram PC 991 Hollow Pin Chain, 9 speed 
Avid Mountain BB7 Disk Brakes, 160 & 180 
Straitline AMP pedals 
Jagwire Ripcord Cables


----------



## SloRider1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Update: I have been riding this bike for the past 8 months and I love it! It's held up pretty well so far. Some of the things I had to do are pretty minor. Brake pad started rubbing on the rotors and had to be centered. Only problem I had was the rigid fork. The headset cap kept loosening after two or three rides. If this keeps up, will have to use Logitech on the threads. The stem Ti bolts are a pain in the ass as they keep loosening too. I like my current setup as the 29er feels like a road bike off road.


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

All right, I can now officially post in the Fatbike Forum without being a poser. I just finished my build last night over a couple choice beers with my buddy 







-2013 XL Mukluk frame from the good guys at Cycle Haven
-Holy Rolling Daryl's mated to Hope Fatsno's "tubeless" - Chad at Red Barn Cycles in Montana is the Man!!!
-27tpi HuDu's, I couldn't find 120's at the time
-Race Face Turbine cranks, 34t ring. 
-1x10 shimano XT Drivetrain
-Easton Havoc carbon seatpost, Thompson stem 90mm
-Race Face atlas bars 725mm "purple"

At the moment the bike is sitting at 35lbs, including the pedals, seat bag and heavy 27tpi tires, I think I could scratch the 30lb mark fairly easily.
I'm stoked to go do a little trail riding with it today.


----------



## Graymaverick (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice Mukluk. I'm on my way to not being a poser myself. Went over to Cycle Haven and picked up a Necromancer:thumbsup:


----------



## Lmariachi (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi, my first post here.

Just finished my Mukluk 
Since the complete bikes are difficult to get in Europe I bought the frame only and built it up myself. 
I think I will sell my other bikes, man what a lot of fun this is!

2013 Salsa Mukluk ('L') with Enablerfork and Alternator Dropouts 
40 CaneCreek headset 
gears XT (f)/X9 (r), X9 shifters (2x10) 
BB7s 160/180 
Handlebar/stem: Salsa ProMoto2 
Grips: ODIs; Seatpost: Thomson, SDG saddle
Rims: Surly Rolling Darryl (holy ones), Hubs: Hope Pro 2 Evo Fatsno 
Rubber: Surly Nate 4.0
Cassette/chain: SRAM 
Cranks: Surly MWOD, Surly BB 
Pedalen: Shimano 1/2 1/2


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Lmariachi - Nice build, I have the same frame in Large and am planning a very similar build. I'm not really concerned about the weight of mine, but just out of curiosity, have you weighted it?


----------



## Lmariachi (Aug 13, 2012)

nitrousjunky said:


> Lmariachi - Nice build, I have the same frame in Large and am planning a very similar build. I'm not really concerned about the weight of mine, but just out of curiosity, have you weighted it?


Thanks.
Didn't put it on a scale but my guess (by adding separate components in xls sheet) is ~14.5 kg (32 lbs).


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

*The Fat Pearl*
















Here's the build: 
Surly Necromancer Pugsley 18" steel frame, Black
Carver Ti fork
Black Sheep Ti Bar
Surly Rolling Darryl Limited Edition Rims - Grape Ape
DT Swiss Double Butted Competition Spokes - Black
Paul Disc WORD rear SS Hub - bolt-on, Black
Paul Disc WHUB 135mm front hub, Black
Salsa Skewer, Black
Thomson X4 90x10 stem, Black
Thomson Masterpiece 27.2x330 post, Silver
Surly SS Clamp, Black
Specialized Phenom Saddle, 130mm
Avid Elixer 7 Hydro Disc Brakes w/Carbon Levers
Avid 160 Rotors
Chris King Headset, Pretty and Strong (pink)
Surly Knard 26x3.8 120tpi Tires
Bontrager Race Lite Cage, Black
Crank Brothers Eggbeater II Pedals
FSA Carbon Pro Cranks, 100mm BB
Salsa SS Ring, 34t
White Industries ENO freewheel, 20t
SRAM 8 speed chain
Sury Tuggnut/bottle opener
Surly Toob Lites
Surly Rim Strips over Glow-in-the-dark Tape
Oury Grips, Glow-in-the-dark


----------



## bjfalken (Sep 1, 2012)

*Almost done new Moonlander*

2103 Moonlander, SpaceBoat Black

Surly Clown Shoe rims
DT Swiss Black spokes
The Hive Chub Single Speed Hub front with Ti bolts
The Hive E*13 TRS+ 135 rear hub with 10mm thru axle/ DT Skewer
DT Alloy Nipples Gold anodized 
Surly Lou 4.8 Tires
Surly Big Fat Larry 120 tpi 4.7 Tires too

Shimano XT brakes with ice tech pads/rotors 160 rear, 180 front

Thomson Elite Seatpost
FSA Gravity 777 handlebar
Giant Foamy grips
Specialized Stem
Specialized Romin Comp Gel saddle
Solid Bikes Headset
Shimano XT Trail Pedals

Sram X9 shifter
Sram X9 Type 2 Rear Derailer
Paul Component Engineering Chain Keeper BB
Shimano XT 11-36 10 Speed Cassette
Shimano XT 10 Speed chain

Surly O.D. Crank 170mm- when available
Blackspire 32 tooth chainring

A few notes: i have specialized 2.3-3.0 tubes in right now, one presta, one schrader. i drilled the rims for schrader, and have some Schwalbe schrader valve stems for a tubeless setup. Using the Surly rim strip with Gorilla tape, once around each side, the once in the middle to fill the wee gap. the truvativ crank with 100mm isis b/b is too close to the frame for me. i will put on an O.D crank as soon as i can get one. and a few pictures are before i installed my headset and cut the steertube.


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

*my 9zero7*

large frame
hope rear hub, surly front
clownshoes
BFL front, Husker Du rear
X9 rr der, XT fr der, X7 shifters
surly crank
brooks B17 saddle
pos crank bros post, thudbuster on way
BB7 brakes
This is ton of fun. Wish that I had got it sooner


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Here is my first fattie and a few more upgrades to come as parts become available 

Salsa Mukluk 3 size S frame and fork
Standard crankset 24/36T
Wheels, Fatsno hubs, Marge Lites, DT Revolution spokes, Spline Drive alloy nipples
Tyres, Endo 3.7 and Larry 3.8
Surly tubes for now. ( Just this morning I set the tyres up tubeless)
Standard bars, stem, seat and seat post for now
Xtr 985 rear derailleur
Xtr brakes with 160mm rotors
Xtr 2 x 10 shifters
Xtr 11-36T 10 speed cassette
Sram X7 front derailleur with XTR on it's way 
Xtr pedals
Bike weight as it now sits tubeless
13.2kg/29lbs


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Good work Shane, another fatty on the land of Oz !


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> Good work Shane, another fatty on the land of Oz !


Thanks ozzy and hoping this rain disappears soon so I can take a spin at Daisy Hill.


----------



## chiumy (Feb 20, 2013)

Why do you want replace the BB5 ? Some problem with them ?
Ths


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

No problem with BB7 brakes, I like hydraulic discs and have always had Shimano as I love the feel and modulation they have.
The XTR are a lightweight, powerful brake


----------



## synthesis (Feb 24, 2006)

Fantastic!

What size frame is that?

d


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

synthesis said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> What size frame is that?
> 
> d


This is a small frame 15"  I am 170cm or 5'7" with an 81.5cm inseam


----------



## Supermastic (Nov 25, 2009)

*My PASSE-PARTOUT project*

Hi !

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/new-bike-new-ride-822915.html#post9853432

i've presented my bike here few weeks ago but i forgot to describe the build, so :

First, my mission was to build by myself an adventure bike, a fatbike like i discovered 2 or 3 years ago. A strong bike with loading capacity. So, i choosed a 36 holes wheels built and a Jeep M201 design !

The picture :









The build :

Frame steel 4130,CrMo double-butted 9/6/9 TIG welded / Powder coating (2 layers : for rust and finition)
Tires INNOVA SPIDER
Inner tubes SURLY PRESTA
Rim tape Tape
Rims DHL80 36h
Spokes MACH1
Front hub PAUL COMP WHUB 135
QR CRANK BROTHERS
Brakes AVID JUICY 3
Fork SALSA Enabler modified (for WHUB)
Headset FSA Orbit XL II
Stem TRUVATIV TEAM 100 (repainted)
Bar TRUVATIV HUSSEFELT Hi Rise 680 (repainted too)
Grips PRO GRIP BLACK and BONTRAGER after a little accident !
Saddle IDEALE 92 (vintage) remplaced by SELLE ITALIA (old saddle suffer with sport riding)
Saddle post TRUVATIV STYLO T20 27.2/400
Saddle clamp BBB
Rear hub MSC DH 165
Rear axle MSC DH
Crankset FSA ALPHADRIVE ISIS 22 32 44
Pedals No name, bear feet design
Botton bracket FSA PLATINUM DH ISIS 100mm
Chain SHIMANO HG 93 9V 114m
Rear cog SHIMANO HG 50 9V 11/34
Front derailleur SHIMANO SLX E-type FD-660-E
Rear derailleur SHIMANO SLX RD-662-GS
Cables BBB
Shifters SHIMANO RAPID FIRE Plus DEORE

In the future, i'll change the crankset for a 2x9 or 10 because of the contact with rocks (44 teeths is not necessary after ride test) . The brakes are only "presents" and need to be stronger (i put now a 180mm in front instead of 160mm)

Now, i'm very happy with my bike and my first use change a little bit........i ride it more than a sport bike than a trekking bike !


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

*Forty-Four Big Boy*


Frame: 44 Bikes Big Boy
Fork: White Brothers Snowpack
Stem: Zipp Service Course SL
Headset: Chris King i7 InSet
Stem Cap: Chris King
Handlebar: Answer Protaper Enduro 20/20
Shifter: SRAM XX1
Brakes: Formula R1
Rotors (f/r): Formula 180/160mm
Hubs: Paul WHUB and RHUB
Rims: Surly Marge Lite
Spokes: DT SuperComp
Skewers (f/r): Salsa Ti
Tires (f/r): Surly Bud and Nat
Tubes (f/r): Surly Toob 26x3.0-4.0
Bottle Cage: Vincero Design Edge16
Seatpost: Enve Composites
Seatpost Clamp: Extralite Ultraclamp
Saddle: Fizik Antares 00
Cranks: e.13 TRS Double 175mm 104BCD
Pedals: Crank Brothers Eggbeater 3
Bottom Bracket: e.13 XC BSA
Chainring: Wolf Tooth Components 32T
Chain: SRAM XX1
Cassette: SRAM XX1 (10-42T)
Derailleur: SRAM XX1


----------



## wrkgstiff (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice, Charles R! I really like my steel Fatback too. Ride it year round with a big grin all the time.


----------



## Askar (Sep 16, 2012)

*MoonMukluk Ti*


Frame: Custom titan frame with 10 mm offset
Fork: Custom titan fork
Stem: 3T
Headset: Hope
Handlebar: Tharsis Lenker Riser Carbon
Shifter: Shimano XT
Brakes(f): Shimano XT
Rotors (f): Ashima Air 160mm
Hubs: Hope Fatsno
Rims: Surly Clown Shoe Orange
Spokes: Sapim Race
Skewers (f/r): Hope
Tires (f/r): Surly BFL
Tubes (f/r): Surly 26x3.0-4.0
Seatpost: Thomson elite
Seatpost Clamp: Hope
Saddle: Fizik Tundra 2
Cranks: Surly MWOD Moonlander
Pedals: BBB
Chain: Shimano HG93
Cassette: Shimano XT (11-32)
Derailleur(f/r): Shimano XT/XTR
Weight: 13,5 kg


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice bike Askar


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Love the clean look there askar ! Very nice.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Mostly stock Necro
Vee Mission tires
Odyssey plastic flat pedals
Parts bin saddle
Portland Design Works Rack
Little mostly worthless pump
RavX bar ends
Busted pedros saddle bag strapped to the frame.


----------



## MrChad (Dec 13, 2012)

*My necro build*















This was my first total build from a frame set:
20" Necro frame set using non-offset Moonlander fork.
Holy Daryl front (from my former half fat 29'er setup)
Larry 3.8 front
Large Marge Lite rear
Knard rear
Surly tubes
Avid BB7 calipers (from former half fat bike)
Avid SL levers
Thompson 410mm seatpost (used/2nd hand)
Thompson x4 120mm 10 deg stem
Salsa bend 2 bar 17 deg (used/2nd hand)
Cane Creek 40 headset
WTB Freedom Aon saddle
Ergon grips
Shimano SLX shifters
SLX M675 shadow+ rear derailluer
SLX HDM front triple M671
SLX 11-34 cassette
SLX chain
e.13 44T triple fat crank (used from gregclimbs in the forum!:thumbsup
e.13 2012+ style new Bottom Bracket
misc. other junk for commuting.

What I learned from all of this, just pre-order a complete bike and swap out parts the next time


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

MrChad said:


> What I learned from all of this, just pre-order a complete bike and swap out parts the next time


what F U N is that?


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> what F U N is that?


It would have been about $1.5k worth for me, think of all the hookers and blow you could buy for that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

OFFcourse said:


> It would have been about $1.5k worth for me, think of all the hookers and blow you could buy for that!


same here however getting in the game late has me enthused about builds.......alongside midget hookers.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Good thread.I'll be sure to post up my Walgoose Beast when I'm finished stripping it down to the rims and frame and rebuilding it.
Z
...stop laughing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

^^ :eekster: :lol:


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

nvphatty said:


> ^^ :eekster: :lol:


Heyyyyy.....


----------



## wrayb (Sep 27, 2008)

my Surly Pugsley

frame - Surly Pugsley 16"
fork – Cannondale Lefty Max 
rims – Large Marge front and rear
tires - Surly Larry 3.8" front, Surly Endomorph 3.7 rear
handlebar – Hussefelt DH
seatpost – RaceFace Ride
saddle - Specialized
disc brake system - Avid Ultimate 160mm rotors
front hub – Circus Monkey HDW Lefty
rear hub - Shimano XT
cassette - SRAM PG-970 9 Speed, 11-34
crank set - Truvativ
shifters - Shimano XT 9-speed
front derailleur – Shimano XT
rear derailleur – Shimano XT


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks great with the lefty on it.
Hows it handle?

Jamie


----------



## wrayb (Sep 27, 2008)

I love how it rides with the lefty! I actually use it for training rides on single track now. 

When trail damage becomes an issue on some trails and ONLY fat bikes will be allowed on these trails...then I believe the number of Fat bikes will explode because a big time manufacturer (like Specialized or Trek) will start selling XC/Enduro/All Mountian Fat bikes with front suspension (and maybe full suspension as well)...then everyone will see what they have been missing.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Here it is. 
2012 Pugs Black-Ops Necromancer Neck Romancer. (BONNR) ha! 
Vicious GFC rims - front drilled with 46mm holes - back to be drilled end of semester - 
Surly Larry tires (27tpi) 
Bontrager Tubes - 2.8 
Front hub - VanDessel flip flop with Broakland threaded disc adapter (with washer to make disc line up to tabs) 
Rear hub - Shimano LX 29er (on sale - I know why after a few rides) LX cassette 9 speed 36 top. 
Saint Rear direct mount derailleur - boat anchor but works great! 
LX direct mount front derailleur 
Sram attack grip-shifters - 
Raceface fat cranks 
Raceface rings - (42 tooth shimano used as bash ring with many teeth missing)
Crank Brothers peddles - Candy (no idea what model) 
Specialized carbon seat post 
Eastern Havoc DH stem 
Truvative DH bars 
old Giant Bar ends cut and bar taped (really want Jones Hbar)
Avid BB7 mechanical w/205mm rotors- Avid speed dial 2.0 levers (really old) 
Brooks B17 narrow imperial - heavy! 
Nimble Beast sticker from our duplicating office at school.

Total cost is ~ 1100 - spread over about 2 years and parts bins. 
Weight - well lets say it is built for strength and leave it at that.


----------



## Dustin Mustangs (Nov 15, 2011)

*2012 Salsa Mukluk 2 - Medium*

Answer ProTaper Enduro Carbon 720 20/20 Handlebar
Avid Speed Dial 7 Brake Levers
ODI Locking Grips
Garmin eTrex 30
Salsa Pro Moto 1 Carbon Seatpost
Surly Bud Front, Ultralight Nate Rear, ghetto tape tubeless
Crank Brothers Egg Beater 1 Pedals (or Xpedo Face Off XMX13 flats for wet or snowy rides)
Salsa Tooth Fairy Triple Bash Guard
Phil Wood Submersible BB Bearings
Submersible Tool Kit (Zefal 'Gizmo' bottle mounts on seat post with SKS Cage Box)
Custom Full Coverage Carbon Fenders

As shown 38.2lbs; 33.5lbs not including fenders, tool kit, water bottle, or eTrex.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Dustin Mustangs said:


> Answer ProTaper Enduro Carbon 720 20/20 Handlebar
> Avid Speed Dial 7 Brake Levers
> ODI Locking Grips
> Garmin eTrex 30
> ...


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

*SS Pug*









2013 Red Pug frame (warranty frame)

Stock 2010 Pug wheels (LM rims, Surly SS hub front and Deore rear) - so far...
Nate UL in front, 120 TPI Larry in the back - both with tubes, so far
Raceface ISIS cranks 175mm with 30-20T rings plus bash (the second chainring is on there for quick swaps to 2x9 as needed)
18T surly cog and surly tuggnut, shimano skewers
BB7s on 160mm rotors (will need to go 180 in the front)
Avid SD7 levers...best $20 I ever spent
Ragley Carnegie bars with Oury grips
Heavy ass seatpost with the WeeHoo bike trailer adapter on it
WTB saddle
Wellgo B030 pedals with Burro straps (I've been pounding this set of pedals on several bikes for 2 years now. Very impressed, so far)

This spicy pig of a bike is a great deal of fun as a singlespeed. Nate in front has never let me down, and the Larry in back is a compromise to allow for an easier commute to the trail. Next item on the agenda is redoing the wheelset: drill the rims and replace the hubs with deore XT 785 hubs f/r. That should drop some grams and add some points of engagement. I also plan to set up a IGH wheelset for the beach.


----------



## Dustin Mustangs (Nov 15, 2011)

r1Gel said:


> This is awesome. That's my dream handlebar. How are you liking it?


I don't have a ton of time on it yet but so far I really like it. It's about 75g lighter than the cut down 2 bend it replaced but what I really wanted and like is the extra sweep and the carbon to help soften the bumps. It is also allowing me to get rid of 5 or 10mm on my stack, haven't decided for sure yet. Amazon has it for a song right now.


----------



## Innota (Feb 22, 2012)

Soon...


----------



## Arttu (Nov 16, 2012)

Finally got decent bars and a stem, so I figured I'd post it here. It rides lovely.










Frame: custom aluminum from Bike Mielec
Fork: Surly Moonlander (non offset)
Headset: Ritchey (from parts bin)
Bars: Easton Haven Alu
Stem: Crank Bros Iodine 2
Brakes: Avid Elixir R SL (second hand)
BB: Truvativ Howitzer Team
Cranks: Truvativ Holzfeller
Pedals: Wellgo flats
R. derailleur: SLX Shadow
R. shifter: XT
Chain and cassette: Sram
Rear hub: XT
Front hub: DMR Revolver 135mm SS (with heavily modified axle)
Rims: Robs'son 80mm
Spokes: DT Champion Black
Tires: Big Fat Larry 120tpi (second hand)
Seat post: Gravity Gap
Seat: Brooks B17
Seat clamp: Noname
Grips: Animal DeRosa
Tubes: Stans sealant


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

Ill give this a shot


Mukluk Ti by DanielKHB, on Flickr

Mukluk Ti Macro Front by DanielKHB, on Flickr

2013 Salsa Mukluk Ti 
Carver Carbon O'beast (soon to be a lefty) 
Paul hubs 
Surly Rolling Daryls 
Dt Comp 
Husked Du
Thomson X4 70mm 
Thomson Country carbon bars 
Odi grips 
Xtr trail brakes 160 f 180 r 
Xtr rear shifter and derailleur 
Race Face Atlas with ceramic Chris King bb 
32t Chromag chain ring 
Chris King headset 
Eriksen seat post and Brooks Swallow ti

And I think that's it lol

34 pounds as pictured

I forgot 
Xtr cassette 
Mrp chain guide 
And Kowa factory or Twenty6 Predator pedals or Egg Beater 3s

Those always change


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice Muk thing !


----------



## evilcat (Apr 18, 2012)

thing said:


> Ill give this a shot
> 
> 
> Mukluk Ti by DanielKHB, on Flickr
> ...


I am shocked that it weighs in at 34lbs. I would have guessed a fair bit less.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Here we have my newly built 9:Zero:7, Love it! :thumbsup:

Frame: Large 9:Zero:7
Forks:9:Zero:7
Rims: Surly Marge Lite
Hubs: Red Hope Fatsno
Spokes: DT Swiss
Tyres: Surly Nates 27tpi
Stem: Nameless Wonder
Bars: Easton Monkey Bars
Seatpost: Thomson Elite & Hope Clamp
Headset: FSA Integrated
Chainset: Truvativ Howitzer 2+Bash
Front Mech: Deore XT
Rear Mech: Deore
Shifters: Deore
Cassette: Deore 11-36
Chain: KMC 10speed
Brakes: Deore levers & Avid BB7 calipers.
Cables: Red Gore Ride-on.
Pedals: DMR V8's
Grips: Lidl Specials.... Ergon Copies


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

it may weight less 

i probably didn't zero the scale cause i was too excited to go ride the thing! haha 

I'll way it again when I put the lefty on


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

I weighed it again

its 30.8 pounds or 14kg


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

thing said:


> I weighed it again
> 
> its 30.8 pounds or 14kg


my pug weighs the same good job.


----------



## evilcat (Apr 18, 2012)

That seems more like it. With your parts spec 34lbs seemed a little high to me. That is a beautiful bike and I love your part list. Enjoy.


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

really appreciate it! Thanks guys!

yeah I was scratching my head at 34 but thats what the scale said so I just took it for granted haha

I'm thinking about switching to marge lites to keep weight down when I go to a lefty. This bike is a all season bike but the trails I'm riding here in Tokyo don't get heavy snow at all and if there is snow it turns to ice real fast

trying to keep weight down is key for me as I have to hike a bike some portions of trail


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, here's my new fat lite 










Frameset: Salsa Beargrease 19"
Front wheel: Hope, DT Comp, Schwalbe 13F, Marge Lite, Knard
Rear wheel: Hope, DT Comp, Schwalbe 13F, Marge Lite, On-One Floater (>1500 g, will be replaced with something more appropriate)
Drivetrain: Middleburn RS8, Superstar Magnesium pedals, Shimano XT 11-34 cassette, Sram X7 derailer & shifter, Paul chain keeper
Brakes: Avid Elixir 9 (180/160 discs)
Cockpit: Ritchey C260, Ritchey WCS Carbon Trail bar
Seating: SDG I-beam/SDG Formula FX
Miscellaneous: Cane Creek 40 headset, Salsa Lip Lock seat clamp, Halo/DIY skewers, DIY rim strips, some foam grips
Weight: presicely 12 kg (26,46 lbs)


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I've done lots of upgrades since last November when I posted my bike before.

Frame: 2012 Surly Moonlander 18"
Fork: Carver
Headset: Chris King
Stem: Thomson x4
Handlebar: Enve Sweep
Grips: ESI Chunky
Shifter: Microshift
Derailleur: 9 speed XT
Brake Levers: Stock Avid SD-7
Brake Calipers: BB7
Disc: Ashima Airotor 160
Rims: Surly Clown Shoe
Spokes/Nipples: DT Swiss Revolution, black brass nipples
Hubs: Paul WHUB front, Hope rear
Rim tape: sheriff's office crime scene tape
Tires: (pictured) 1 folding BFL, 1 stock wire bead
Tubes: Specialized 3"
Crankset: Surly MWOD (kinda) with surly spider and Wolftooth 32T chainring
Bottom bracket: XT
Pedals: Cheapo Shimanos
Chain: KNC something
Cassette: PG970 
Seat clamp: Thomson
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece
Saddle: Koobi PRS Omega

Weight is currently 30.78 lbs (with computer/cages/pedals)


----------



## surlybugger (Jan 26, 2013)

*Finally built a Moonlander*

And I love it!

SURLY MOONLANDER FRAME & FORK
SURLY MWOD CRANKS
SURLY CLOWN-SHOE RIMS
SURLY BUD & LOU TIRES
GHETTO TUBELESS (No foam strip, just the tube and Stan's).
THOMPSON ELITE SEATPOST
THOMPSON ELITE X4 STEM
BROOKS SADDLE
HOPE HEADSEAT
HOPE BOTTOM BRACKET
HOPE FATSNO FRONT HUB
HOPE PRO-2 EVO REAR HUB
HOPE "STEALTH" V4 CLAMPS / TECH LEVERS / VENTED 203mm ROTORS
HOPE SEAT CLAMP
HOPE SPACE DOCTOR
HOPE CALIPER MOUNTS "G" & "B"
XTR REAR DERAILLEUR W/TITANIUM JOCKEY WHEELS 
XTR FRONT DERAILLEUR
XTR SHIFTERS
XTR COG & CHAIN
EVERY FASTENER TITANIUM (because parts are only as good as the bolts holding them together).
CAGES-Some cheapies. They'll match future roll-caged items.
HANDLEBARS (generic flats for now).
OURY GRIPS (old favourites).


----------



## freerider1 (May 1, 2006)

patineto said:


> * Frame, Size:... 2013 9zero7 size large (20")
> * Fork:... Maverick SC32
> * Brakes & shifters:... Shimano 970 XTR "STI" 9speed shifters
> * Rotors:.. Hope 183mm floating rotors front and rear
> ...


hello new to fat bikes. did you have to do any special mods to use that fork on the bike ?? don't see too many with suspension forks on fat bikes, how does it ride?


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Epic.



thing said:


> Ill give this a shot
> 
> 
> Mukluk Ti by DanielKHB, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## bluer32 (Dec 25, 2011)

I thought I would repost since I've changed a few things.

Frame/fork-2012 Moonlander"
Headset-Cane creek 110 ,black
Stem-Thomson x4 ,black
Handlebar- Truvativ noir team, black and gold
Grips-Esi extra chunky
Shifters-SRAM X0 9 speed trigger ,gold
Front derailleur-None. Set up 1x9
Rear derailleur-SRAM X0 medium ,gold
Brakes- Hope stealth V4 w/SS lines and 180 rotors
Rims-Clownshoe with silver camping blanket 
Spokes-Wheelsmith double butted with brass nips ,silver 
Front hub-Surly Ultra new hub ,silver
Rear hub- Chris King ISO with stainless steel drive shell and fun bolts ,silver
Tires-Bfl for summer ...Bud n Lou for winter
Tubes- Surly 
Crankset- Surly MWOD w/ Wolf tooth components 32 gear. 
Bottom bracket- one that came with MWOD
Pedals- Twenty6 Predator flats, urban camo
Chain- Kmc X9 sl ti, gold
Cassette- SRAM PG990 11-34 ,gold 
Seat post- Thomson Elite ,black
Seat post clamp- Surly SS , silver
Saddle- Ergon Sm3 pro carbon


----------



## bluer32 (Dec 25, 2011)

Almost forgot...., it weighs 33.5 lbs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

bluer32 said:


> Almost forgot...., it weighs 33.5 lbs.


nice


----------



## Shipley365 (Aug 22, 2013)

Greetings from the UK. I doubt you will have seen one of these. Its a HiBike Relic Monster. I got it yesterday and am still staring at it 

I've never seen a Fat Bike in the UK, and am a confirmed roadie but from the first time I saw a Fat Bike I wanted one.

This one, has a triple front chain ring, which I have never seen on any other one, meaning I have 27 gears.

Its a hoot to ride, but every trip so far had taken ages as everyone I meet stops me to ask what it is !!

We don't get much snow in Sussex but as we are only 20 miles from the coast I will be taking it down there regularly in the winter.

I'm a very happy boy


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

That is an awesome looking fatty  nice colour too.
Where are the HiBike made?
That's the trouble riding fatties, everyone wants to chew the fat


----------



## Shipley365 (Aug 22, 2013)

HiBike have evolved from a precision engineering company in Taiwan. The frames were sourced from there by a UK bike dealer (bikeseven.co.uk) who added the finishing kit under their brand name Relic.

Mine is a 17" frame, has Shimano Deore transmission and 26x4.0 tyres, I might replace them with floater tyres when the mud arrives.

it weighs 37lbs which is a bit heavy from looking at those above but I don't care....it'll make me fitter 

I'm going to fit a small triangular frame bag to hold the batteries from my two Cree T6 LEDs, monster lights for a monster bike !!

It's a great colour, a pearlescent brown.

I love it !


----------



## sbyrne (Sep 16, 2013)

*Graham Cycles Kilo-Graham*









My new baby - frame and fork by Graham Cycles (click link for more pictures). Custom geometry - much more aggressive than the Pugsley, awesome for all year trail riding.

Frame: Graham Cycles Kilo-Graham
Form: Graham Cycles truss fork
Rims: Uma 70
Hubs: Hope Fatsno
Tires: Surly Nate front, 45North Escalator rear
Tubes: none!
Headset: Cane Creek 110
Handlebar Race Face Turbine Flat Wide
Grips: Ergon GP1 BioKork
Stem: undecided
Seatpost: Thompson Elite
Seat clamp: DKG Flip Lock
Saddle: WTB Vulcan
Brakes: Avid BB7
Brake Levers: Avid Speed Dial 7
Crankset/BB: Race Face Atlas
Chainring: Wolf Tooth
Cassette: Shimano SLX 10-speed
Shifter: Shimano SLX
Rear Derailer: Shimano SLX clutch-type
Front Derailer: none!
Cables: Jagwire Mountain Pro
Pedals: Time ATAC ROC S
Orange strips in rim: nylop rip-stop from JoAnn Fabric.

Wheels built by The Mendon Cyclesmith.


----------



## Blingerific (Oct 28, 2013)

*My Muru Finke*

Hey guys,

Not that long ago I decided that I was going the fat bike route. In a state that is defined by sand, pea gravel and bulldust, a fatbike seemed only logical.

I completed the build a few weeks ago and yesterday I completed a very slow Cape to Cape MTB race on it. After ~500km on it I am blown away by how much fun it is to ride :thumbsup:. It does need suspension forks though! 

Frame: Muru Ti Finke in medium
Forks: Muru Swale Ti
Front wheel: Hope FatSno laced to a Surly Clown Shoe
Rear wheel: Rohloff laced to a Surly Clown Shoe
Bottom Bracket & Cranks: The Hive with Surly Stainless chain ring (36:17 gearing)
Seatpost, bars and stem: Ritchey
Brakes: Hope Mono M4 EVO
Pedals: Crank Bros Mallet

















Cheers!


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

update with lefty and marge lites

front wheel is now a Project 321 hub laced to Marge Lites


----------



## pugsRyder (Nov 29, 2013)

2014 Surly Pugsley

Bags Revelate Designs/Surly Frame bag and gas tank
Crankset SRAM X5 100mm 36/22,
Bottom Bracket 100mm wide, standard English threading (1.37˝ x 24t),
Front Derailleur Shimano SLX FD-616-D, Direct Mount
Rear Derailleur Shimano M591 SGSL,
Cog or Cassette Shimano CS-HG61, 9-speed 11-32t
Chain SRAM PC-971,
Headset Chris King Rasta thread less headset 
Brakes Avid BB7, G2CS 160mm rotors
Brake Levers Avid FR-5,
Shifters Microshift SL-T09,
Stem HL, 31.8mm 4-bolt
Handlebar Easton EC70 Low rise carbon bars 
Saddle Velo VL2155,
Seatpost Kalloy SP-342 , 27.2 x 350mm
Front Hub. Surly Ultra New,
Rear Hub. Shimano 529,
Rims. Surly Marge Lite, Black
Spokes. DT Swiss Champion,
Tires. Surly Knard, 27tpi 3.8


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

*Sub 30 Moonlander*

People keep asking me how I got a sub 30 lb Moonlander, so here are the specs. I could have gotten a lot lighter with skinny bars and other junk, but I try to make as many of my upgrades American made as possible. Most of the old bits went to my Big Dummy.

I think I could eventually get it to the low 28s while maintaining 100mm rims, but that would require Next cranks, new brakes, and drilling out the rims some.

Frame: 2012 Surly Moonlander 18"
Fork: Carver
Headset: Chris King (USA)
Stem: Thomson x4 (USA)
Handlebar: Enve Sweep (I thought it was American made but it's not)
Grips: ESI Extra Chunky (USA)
Shifter: Stock Microshift Thumbie
Derailleur: 9 speed XT
Brake Levers: Stock Avid SD-7
Brake Calipers: BB7
Disc: Ashima Ai2 160
Rims: Surly Clown Shoe
Spokes/Nipples: DT Swiss Revolution, black brass nipples
Hubs: Paul WHUB front (USA), Hope rear
Rim tape: Camo tarp cut into strips and taped down by 3.77 inch duct tape
Tires: BFL folding
Tubes: Q-Tubes SL
Crankset: Surly MWOD (kinda) with surly spider and Wolftooth 32T chainring (USA)
Bottom bracket: Chris King with the fat sleeve thing (USA) 
Pedals: Cheapo Shimanos
Chain: KMC something
Cassette: XT
Seat clamp: Thomson (USA)
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece (USA)
Saddle: Specialized Avatar Team
Bottle Cage: Some cheap Blackburn thing














And here's a pic of the rim strip. The duct tape's a great fit and the tubes barely bulge through the cutouts. That should help since I'm stretching smaller tubes into the largest rim/tire combos available.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

*Muk Ti*









Rohloff, Lou rear and BFL front, 45Nrth pogies, XT brakes, Brooks saddle. Right now it has Salsa bend 2 bars but I'm about to get some 750mm carbon flat bars to put on it.


----------



## dtaylor (Jul 22, 2010)

*moonlander*















came with Deore, BFL's, plain old boring clown shoes.
i added green duck tape strips, magnesium platforms, cannondale grips.
the Bfl's were a little worn down and they stink in anything slippery so next step is Bud/Lou's. plan on eventually replacing deore as it works now but i am always readjusting the shifters and shifting under load is bad.
add flourescent cables and it's a keeper!


----------



## rotaidalg (May 30, 2011)

*No "name-dropping" parts list here- just "fat-bike" for a "poor country boy"... *

Got this one at the $225 price. Enough for me to see if this format of bike is good enough for an "all-arounder" for my riding, etc.

































I can average 14.4 MPH into town (7 miles away) on a mix of paved & gravel roads w/3 complete stops at stop signs, etc.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

My 2010 Flash Carbon with some modifications-

I did the carbon work to convert the frame
Build is relatively basic/durable parts


----------



## quickKarl (Aug 9, 2004)

Borealis Yampa X01


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

16in frame (went smaller then my usual medium)
XTR RD
SLX FD
Salsa Snow crankset xtr chainrings
12-36 "29er" cassette
Easton Vice 80mm stem 
Titec J Bars 31.8mm
Shimano barcons on Paul Thumbies (LOVE EM!)
BB7 180/160
KMC Rustbuster
Time ATAC Z pedals

I think it weighs around 36lbs.


----------



## Laing (Apr 27, 2014)

*[email protected] with Black Floyds*








As delivered + pedals weight: 37lb8oz
Current weight: 34lb14oz
The tire/tube combo reduce rotating weight 3lb8oz but other mods added back some weight.
Changed components:
Brooks B-72 saddle with double rail Breezer adapter
Surly Black Floyd tires
Surly Ultralight tubes
Surly red rimstrips
Delta stem riser
Dimension 35deg 90mm stem
FSA Metropolis bars
Longer front hydraulic line
VP001 pedals
The stock rims are 100mm front, 80mm rear.
The stock Tektro rotors are 180mm front, 160mm rear.
Next mod is a new front wheel with 65mm Marge lite rim on 135mm Schmidt dynohub.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Those gum-wall Floyds are awesome!!!


----------



## DB68GT (Jun 12, 2014)

Surlybugger this is a cool bike, and the headlight rig is amazing! Did you design it yourself or is it something available off the shelf?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just waiting on a Thomson seatpost.


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

Frame: 2012 9:zero:7, medium
Fork: Carver
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Superflow 145
Headset: Cane Creek 110
Stem: Thomson x4
Handlebar: Answer, Enduro 20/20
Grips: Ergon GX1
Shifter: SRAM XO, 10sp
Derailleur: SRAM XO, 10sp
Cassette: SRAM XX XG-1099
Crankset: RaceFace Turbine
Chainring: RaceFace, 30t n/w ring
Bashgaurd: BBG
Bottom bracket: RaceFace
Chain: KMC 10s SL
Brake Levers: Formula R1
Brake Calipers: Formula R1
Disc: Ashima AiRotor 180
Rims: Uma II, 70mm
Spokes/Nipples: DT Swiss Double Butted, alum nipples
Hubs: Salsa, 135mm/170mm
Rim tape: Dupont Reflective Silver Fabric
Tires: 45NRTH HuskerDu, 120tpi
Tubes: Q-Tubes SL
Pedals: Crank Bros, Ti Eaggbeater
Seat clamp: ??, silver

Weight (as listed) - 25.97lbs


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Very nice smthgfshy!


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*2014 Farley*








2014 Trek Farley
Bluto Fork with remote lock out (100mm)
15mm Salsa front hub, Rolling Darryl, Surly Nate
Snowhite Rear hub, Rolling Darryl. Surly Larry
Crank Brother Turbine cranks, rings
Shimano pedals
Thompson Masterpiece seat post
Bontrager Carbon rail Saddle
X9 shifter, derailleur
Devore brakes


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

stjymee said:


> View attachment 902599
> 
> 2014 Trek Farley
> Bluto Fork with remote lock out (100mm)
> ...


More importantly......what are ya drinkin there????

Mike
Oh yeah....great looking bike


----------



## stjymee (Nov 2, 2013)

*Stone*


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

*2014 Pugs*

My bone stock (for now) Pugsley...first fat bike and already hooked.


----------



## Fat907 (Jun 29, 2014)

The evolution.....newest back to my original mukluk
9zero7 small 190mm custom decals and powder coating 
bluto fork
thompson cockpit
prologo seat
XO1 drivetrain
HED carbon wheels on I9 hubs with custom decals
Bud and Lou
next sl crank
deity pedals
cane creek headset
garmin 800
race face one piece N/W chainring and grips


----------



## elevenses (Jul 20, 2014)

*My New Mukluk Build*














​

Frame:2014 Salsa Mukluk, Gold, SmallFork:RockShox Bluto RL w/ RCT3 DamperCrank:SRAM XX 170 mmChainring:SRAM XX 28TCassette:SRAM XX 10-42TShifter:SRAM XX TriggerDerailleur:SRAM XXChain:KMC X11SLSeatpost:RockShox Reverb 380 mmRims:Sunringle Mulefut 80 SLBrakes:Shimano SLX w/ 180/160 RT86 Rotors
Rear Hub:Salsa Mukluk 2 Rear Hub XDRear Tire:Ground Control Fat 26 x 4.6", 120tpiFront Tire:Surly Bud 26 x 4.8", 120tpiHandlebars:Salsa Salt Flat 1 Carbon 700 mmPedals:Spank SpikeFront Hub:Salsa Fat Conversion 150 mm x 15Headset:Cane Creek 40 Stem:Salsa Guide 80 mm 83/97BB:Sram GXP 100Grips:Specialized XC Contour Black/CyanSaddle:WTB Pure V

Just finished up this build, all I have left to do is trim the hydro lines. Final weight is 33.0 lbs tubeless w/ 8 oz of Stan's in each tire.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice build! 8oz of sealant ? seems like overkill! How easy did those rims set up tubeless? Thinking about trying some.....


----------



## elevenses (Jul 20, 2014)

> Nice build! 8oz of sealant ? seems like overkill! How easy did those rims set up tubeless? Thinking about trying some.....


Thanks! I figured since I put 2 oz of Stan's in a 2.4" tire, I should put 8 oz of Stans in a 4.8" tire since there's 4 times as much surface area. Maybe it's too much, but I'd rather be safe than sorry since the main reason I wanted to go tubeless was to avoid the frequent flats I had on my previous fat bike. The improved ride quality, decreased weight, and the ability to run even lower pressures are just bonuses for my use case.

The Mulefuts were very easy to set up tubeless. I used a Rolling Darryl rim strip and one wrap of extra wide (2.88") Gorilla Tape to seal the rim. I initially set them up with tubes overnight to shape the tires, and when I went down to the basement the next day to convert to tubeless it was almost impossible to pop the bead off. Took me over an hour to figure out a way to get them off by trial and error, which was by doing rapid push ups while gripping the tires with the wheels flat on the ground. Once I had the tubes out, I was able to set the remaining bead just using a floor pump with the valve core removed. I think it would take a Godzilla attack to get the tires to burp now.


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sounds good! Gonna see if i can get a rim shipped out to me tomorrow for my bluto conversion! Thanks!


----------



## AZmuchacho (Nov 14, 2013)

DB68GT said:


> View attachment 900804
> 
> 
> Surlybugger this is a cool bike, and the headlight rig is amazing! Did you design it yourself or is it something available off the shelf?


i would like to know about those lights as well


----------



## jeroen_o (Feb 1, 2012)

*11ANTs tarANTula*

My new ride !









Frame: 2014 11*ANT*s tar*ANT*ula
Fork: German_A Flame Wide
Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb Stealth 125mm
Saddle: Brooks B15 Honey titanium
Headset: Hope integrated
Stem: Thomson x4 50mm
Handlebar: Thomson Carbon Flatbar - Groovy Luv Ti Handles
Grips: Brook Honey Bartape
Shifter: Pinion 18s
Gearbox: Pinion P1.18
Chainring front & rear: Gates stainless 30T
Belt: Gates 113T
Brake Front: Hope Evo 4 Race - 203mm floating disc
Brake Rear: Hope Evo 2 Race - 183mm floating disc
Rims: Velocity Dually 26"
Spokes/Nipples: Sapim CX ray
Hubs: Hope SS 135mmx12mm / Hope Evo 4 20x110mm
Tires: Surly Nate Tanned Wall, 60tpi
Tubes: Schwalbe 13F 26x3.00
Pedals: Crank Bros, Ti Candy 3


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome! Looks like a very capable bike. I will presume you travel quite a bit, it is nice to have no derailleur's on a travel bike. Have you had much time in the saddle yet?



jeroen_o said:


> My new ride !
> 
> View attachment 913425
> 
> ...


----------



## jeroen_o (Feb 1, 2012)

shoo said:


> Awesome! Looks like a very capable bike. I will presume you travel quite a bit, it is nice to have no derailleur's on a travel bike. Have you had much time in the saddle yet?


The bike is packed with a lot of neat features suitable for travelling (its missing carrier mounts though ) - also its just ready for 2 days, so not that much Kms yet


----------



## Gee2 (Aug 8, 2004)

View attachment 910405


Weight (on digital scales so not made up!) - 23.48lbs. Pic still has SRAM gears but now has XTR instead.

frame - Salsa Beargrease Carbon 2014
fork - Salsa carbon
rims - Kuroshiro Enso 685
tubes - none
tires - Surly Knard 3.8" 120tpi
spokes - DT Revolution 
niples - DT blue alloy
scewers - DT RWS
headset - Cane Creek 30
handlebar - USE carbon flat 700mm
grips - ODI Rogue lock on with custom Salsa/MTFU clamps
stem - USE Race 90mm
seatpost - USE Sumo carbon 400mm
seat clamp - Salsa lip lock blue
saddle - Specialized Phenom SL
disc brake system - XTR with 160/140 KCNC Razor rotors and titanium bolts
front hub - Hope Fatsno
rear hub - Hope Fatsno
bottom bracket - Rotor for 30mm axle in BB92 frame
crank set - Race Face Next SL
pedals - PDM-540
cassette - XX 11-36 10 speed
chain - XTR
shifters - XTR
Rear mech - XTR
Bottle cage - Salsa Nickless Cage


----------



## Wig (Aug 24, 2014)

*'14 Beargrease*

Frame:	2014 Salsa Beargrease
Crank:	SRAM XX 170 mm
Chainring:	SRAM XX 30
Cassette:	SRAM XX 10-46
Shifter:	SRAM XX Trigger
Derailleur:	SRAM XX
Chain:	KMC X11SL
Seatpost:	Salsa
Rims:	Sarma Naran 80mm
Brakes:	Shimano XTw/ 180/160 Rotors
Rear Hub:	Salsa Mukluk 2 Rear Hub XD
Rear Tire:	45nrth tubeless, poly tape, stans
Front Tire:	45nrth tubeless, poly tape, stans
Handlebars:	Salsa 
Pedals:	Crank Bros
Front Hub:	Salsa Fat Conversion 150 mm x 15
Headset:	Cane Creek 40
Stem:	Salsa Guide 80 mm 83/97
Grips:	Salsa
Saddle:	Fizik
Total Weight: 25lbs


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

Just finished building her up:


Frame: Fatback Ti Large
Fork: Fatback full carbon
Crank: E-thirteen/Fatback
Cassette: SLX 11-36
Shifters: XTR
Derailleurs: XTR
Seatpost: Race Face Next carbon
Stem: eXotic carbon
Bar: eXotic carbon low riser
Brakes: Avid BB7's with Avid levers
Wheels: BD donor set....starter set for sure
Saddle: Specialized...for now

Had a great time chasing the dog around the backyard with it....have to explain some very wide tracks through a planter bed...lol


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

stjymee said:


> View attachment 902841


Stone "ENJOY BY IPA", best super-hoppy IPA ever!


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

*Borealis Echo*



















Borealis Echo 2014 frame (medium)
Sarma Naran 100mm carbon rims
Hope Fatsno hubs (150mm x 15mm front, 197mm x 12mm Maxle rear)
DTSwiss double-butted spokes and red hex-head nipples
Specialized Ground Control 26 x 4.6 tires
Orange Seal sealant & Stan's tape for tubeless setup
Easton EC70 carbon riser bar
RaceFace Turbine stem 60mm
ODI grips
SRAM XO1 1x11 drivetrain with Gripshift
RaceFace Next SL Cinch 170mm carbon crankset
28t RaceFace chainring
RockShox Bluto 100mm fork with lockout
RockShox Reverb Stealth seatpost
SRAM Guide brakes
Specialized Phenom saddle
Raceface AEffect pedals (not pictured)

Weight as pictured = 28 pounds


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Lu-Max said:


> Borealis Echo 2014 frame (medium)
> Sarma Naran 100mm carbon rims
> Hope Fatsno hubs (150mm x 15mm front, 197mm x 12mm Maxle rear)
> DTSwiss double-butted spokes and red hex-head nipples
> ...


SWEET! Do you know what the engagement is on the Fatsno rear hub? How do you like it?


----------



## PedroK (Sep 29, 2014)

elevenses said:


> View attachment 909372
> 
> 
> View attachment 909373​
> ...


Golden Mukluk is simply unbelievably gorgeous.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

Very clean looking bike. Looks fast, have you had it out on the trails yet?


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

MTB Pilot said:


> SWEET! Do you know what the engagement is on the Fatsno rear hub? How do you like it?


I'm not Lu-max....but I have been using a Hope Fatsno for a few thousand miles. Great engagement...zero issues....but they are loud. Just had this laced up for my Echo


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

Frame: chinese carbon fb2
Fork: rigid carbon
Crank: xx1
Chainring: absolute black 32
Cassette: SRAM XX 11-39 with ari cog
Shifter: SRAM XX twister
Derailleur: SRAM XX
Chain: kcnc
Seatpost: climax
Rims: nextie 65 mm
Brakes: magura mt8/ashima rotors
Rear Hub: tune fat kong
Rear Tire: husker du 120 tpi
Front Tire: husker du 120 tpi
Handlebars new ultimate evo
Pedals: aest flat
Front Hub: tune fat king
Headset: neco tapered
Stem: msc
BB: rotor
Grips: lizard skins dsp
Saddle: tune speedneedle

weight 8,875 with dirt seat in picture is changed


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 17, 2011)

My foot is still healing (I have to ear an orthopedic boot) so I have only had my Echo out for one lap of the local park on asphalt. My former MTB had Hope hubs and the only issue I ever had with them was a wheel bearing that went bad on the 2nd or 3rd ride. Hope FedEx'd me a replacement and covered the shop costs for replacement. After that never a problem. The rear hubs are quite loud when freewheeling, a very distinct sound. I have never had engagement issues and will report back if/when I have any issues with these new hubs. They were nice enough to send me the special adapter to make the rear 197mm for the echo.


----------



## grymes (Jul 24, 2007)

New to fat biking and slowly building up my new/used Salsa Mukluk to play well with general trail riding and bikepacking.










FRAMESET:
Frame: Salsa Mukluk Ti, Large
Fork: Salsa Bearpaw, Tapered
Wheels: Salsa Hubs with Surly Holy Rolling Darryl Rims
Tires: Surly Nate setup tubeless

DRIVETRAIN:
Shifters: SRAM X9
Front Derailleur: SRAM X10 Type2
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X7
Crankset: RaceFace Turbine, 100mm Shell, 22/36t
Cassette: SRAM PG-1070 11-36t
Pedals: Shimano XT

COMPONENTS:
Saddle: WTB
Seat Post: Thomson Elite
Handlebars: Race Face SIXC DH Handlebar
Grips: Easton Mountain Grip, 33mm
Stem: Thomson X4 70mm Stem
Headset: Chris King Inset 7 Headset
Brakeset: Shimano XT M785 Disc Brakes


----------



## leadvegas (Nov 20, 2007)

*New REEBDONKADONK in Leadville*


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

Frame: Waltly titanium custom to my specification & custom polished graphics
Fork: Fatback carbon with custom vinyl graphic
Wheels: Nextie 65mm rims on Hope Fatsno / 9:Zero:7 rear
Tires: 45 Nrth Dillinger 5 tubeless

Shifter: Shimano XT
Rear derailleur: Shimano XT
Crank: Raceface Turbine Cinch 26 chainring
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-36 + Hope T-rex 40T expander
Pedals: Look Quartz

Saddle: SDG
Seatpost: Ritchey WCS
Handlebar: Jones H-bar
Grips: Raceface Sniper
Stem: Mowa
Headset: Mowa
Brakeset: Avid BB7

Weighs sub-25lbs


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice. Great lines on that.


----------



## mywideride (Jan 23, 2015)

grymes said:


> New to fat biking and slowly building up my new/used Salsa Mukluk to play well with general trail riding and bikepacking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's a sweet rig right there, would love one of these girls. :thumbsup:


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

*Ca[itol Cycles Squatch*

A detailed parts/weights list:

Brake Front: Formula R1 Red - 173.3g 
Brake Rear: Formula R1 Red - 185.9g 
Rotor Front: Ashima Ai2 160mm - 68.3g 
Rotor Rear: Ashima Ai2 160mm - 68.6g 
Adapter Front: Carver bikes 5mm -8.1g 
Adapter Rear: Ashima - 21.5g 
Adapter Bolts: Alu. - 4.6g 
Rotor Bolts Front/Rear: Ashima - 29g 
Caliper Bolts Front/Rear: Alu./Ti. - 11.1g 
Cables: with shifter - 0g 
Cassette: Sram XX 11-36 - 215.3g 
Chain: KMC X10SL - 240.9g 
Crankset: Race Face Ride 100mm+BB/Race Face NW 32t/Extralite extrabolts - 798.2g 
Derailleur Front - 0g 
Derailleur Rear: Sram X0 Red Type 2 - 228.6g 
Fork: Carver Bikes O'beast carbon - 556g 
Frame: Capitol Cycles Squatch "S" - 2158g 
Grips: Extralite HyperGrips - 7.2g 
Handlebar: Easton EC90 640mm LowRiser (Fake) - 137.1g 
Headset: Cane Creek 10 ZS44 Short Cover - 88.3g 
Pedals: Crank Brothers Eggbeater 3Ti tuned - 180.3g 
Seat: Selle Italia SLR xp - 173.5g 
Seatpost: Hylix carbon - 27.2 x 410mm - 149.9g 
Seatpost Clamp: Thomson 28.6mm - 26.9g 
Shifters: Sram XO 10s/cables/housing - 167g 
Skewers: Hope 135/170mm - 130.9g 
Stem: Uno 31.8x70mm - 85.9g 
Top-Cap: Soul Kozak LB Edition - 4.3g 
Expander: Extralite UltraStar2 - 6.8g 
Tire Front: 45Nrth Dillinger 5 - 1459g 
Tire Rear: 45Nrth Dillinger 5 - 1467g 
Tubeless: 
Sealant - Stan's No Tubes ~312g 
Tubeless tape - 158.6g 
Rim Strip - Surly 75mm - 176.8g 
Valves: Stan's No-Tubes - 14.5g 
Wheel Front: Surly Rolling Darryl /Hope Pro2 Evo Fatsno/DT Swiss Competition/Brass nipples - 1341g 
Wheel Rear: Surly Rolling Darryl /Hope Pro2 Evo Fatsno/DT Swiss Competition/Brass nipples -1441g 
Misc. Other: Point1 Racing 10mm spacer/Grease/Loctite/Bar plugs/chain guard - 23.1g

Total: 12318.5g or 27.15 lb


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Frame: Surly Pugsley 20''
> Stem: Thomson Elite X4 90mm
> Handlebar: Easton EA70 Wide
> Barends: Titec Micro
> ...


It has been almost 3 years since I built that bike and 1 year since I sold it.
I must say I miss it quite a lot, had tons of fun with it


----------

